# imperial wars - the new world



## Fog Of War

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*This RP is now full. You can still leave sheets and I might add you up later, depending on the situation.*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"This planet. It's everything I could dream about and much, much more. There's food, water, fresh and clean air. No wars, modern-day rush, no armies. Just real, natural beauty. I hope someday you could come here with me, and we could start a new life on Earth." - Anonymous soldier in a transmission to his girl back at home

*Background*

It's been a few months since the first Zaterian vessel landed on Earth. They were amazed by the beauty and abundance of the planet. Although vegetation and animals roam free in the wilderness that is Earth, a local, dominant and intelligent race was not yet found. In the current times, civilizations extend themselves to far-away places, and it's almost impossible to find habitable planets, let alone one as good as Earth. So being quick about it, different empires sent troops and pioneers to colonize it themselves, disregarding the Zaterian warnings not to come close to their newly-acquired jewel. 

As a response to what he considered "aggression against the Zaterian nation", the Emperor dispatched the fine 203rd royal division, led by one of his most respected and eager generals, general Gaius Aurelius. As the Zaterians felt more threatened in the regions, extra men, weapons and supplies were convoyed in.

As General Aurelius serves his people, you came to this thriving world to claim it on behalf of your nation. Colonize and exploit it, make your friends and purge your enemies. Make a fine example of a leader - and you shall be rewarded with more men and weapons. Fail - and you will be remembered as one of those who failed to take the earth.

I decided to give the players some extra freedom on this - you can not only create your own characters, but also the race you play. You can make it from scratch, you can describe a famous race from warhammer (or from any other context for that matter), post a picture, and more or less choose any race at all. However - I forbid you from choosing too big, too tough and too agile - be creative on your nation's feats and strengths, but don't overdo it. We don't want any scared armed citizenry being stomped by giant godzillas.

Here's a blank sheet for you to copy and use. Extra details are welcome.

Name: 
Army:
Army Flag: 
Gender: 
Age: 
Appearance: 
Military File: 
Race Name: 
Appearance:
Home Planet:
Nature: 
History: 
Military Focus:

As an example for what you should write in your character/race sheet, I'll make one for the Zaterian stationed forces:

*Personal Details*

Name: General Gaius Aurelius
Army: The Royal Zaterian 203rd Battalion - The Imperial Peacemakers
Army Flag: 



Gender: Male
Age: 46
Appearance: This white, bold, muscular, medium-sized human general enjoys walking around in his military uniforms. It is said he even goes to sleep with his weapon of choice - his old officer gun he even named "Peacemaker Matilda". 
Military File: This brave and brutal general graduated in the age of 22 from the Zaterian Academy of Warfare. He participated as a shock trooper in the Curral Uprising against Zateria. He recieved many medals for his skills in that operation, and climbed up the ranks all the way to General. He is considered a promising, aspiring commander. His flaw, however, is his somewhat reckless nature that binds him to a higher, more pragmatic commanding figure.

*Race and Civilization Details
*Name: The Zaterian Empire
Appearance: The Zaterians resemble humans in their appearance. 
Home Planet: Zateria I
Nature: Human-like (Please, do write more than that in YOUR sheet)
History: Their early technological breakthrough allowed them to conquer their neighbors and rapidly expand with relative ease. They are considered a tough opponent with abundant resources. Their flaw is that with great power comes great ire - they are usually treated with caution and hostility, due to their power and their arrogance.
Military Focus: The Zaterians prefer quality over quantity - they use little infantry strikes and prefer land-air combined strikes to cause damage.
*The World's Colonization map:

*I decided to post this blank map, courtesy of Wikipedia (All rights reserved). All the landing civilizations will be shown here. Please tell me where did your civilization choose to land using terms from our world ("I landed around Hungary, also trying to secure some sea for ports" etc.) - all nations will start with a maximum of land equivalent to Germany and France's sizes united. There's an exception for the Zaterians - they came here before and already secured a hefty piece of land. I will update the map according to what happens in the world.



*Initial Resources
*You will each start with the following resources:
pioneers - 500
Armed Infantry - 1,000 
tanks - 50
Airships (For air battles and troop transport) - 10

If you want a doctrine not leaning on that kind of warfare - note that or PM me and we can find a different, suitable arrangement.
The key element here is success. Shine in glory in your efforts in earth - and your leaders will be happy to send you more men and weapons.
A starting officer begging for 5,000 men for a military campaign will only earn mockery back at home, let alone one that fails in even little aspects of ruling a colony. Feel welcome to ask your leaders for anything that may help your cause, starting from "spider-drones" and all the way to "evil giant death rays". Be creative - I won't necessarily give it to you - but you'll find your first-reluctant emperors will agree to give you bigger, meaner things as you prove your worth, and as the heat goes up on Earth. Remember your military focus - in a "human wave" doctrine of some sort, infantry will be easy to acquire, in order to send great forces to overwhelm the enemy. On the other hand, one that focuses on armored strengh will have an easier way of acquiring smaller, armored armies to squash the opponent.

Down here you are the masters - found settlements, protect what is yours, choose who is your friend and who is your foe.

Good luck... Earthlings. Welcome to the new world.


----------



## Angel of Blood

So i take it that for example south america is still pretty much one massive rainforest etc.


----------



## Scathainn

This looks very interesting. I shall draft up a race when I get home tonight.


----------



## Fog Of War

Indeed. Disregard certain resources, though, because oil, for example is useless for these techs. Wood, food, arable land etc. still is required. Certain metals also count.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Name: General Thr'uo Ki'eic

Army: 7th Wind Walker Regiment

Army Flag:
View attachment 8448



Gender: Male

Age: 272

Appearance: White scales with light blue eyes. Black skin with blue "markings" showing rank. Roughly 8 foot tall with a Muscular build.

Military File: Thr'uo Ki'eic Has live alot longer than many other races generations and considered to be Young to his own race. Newly promoted to general, He has set out with the 7th wind walker regiment to secure the habital world for his empire

Race Name: Vrel' Gul

Appearance: 7 feet tall, Scaly skin with sharp spikes running down spine. genraley have Yellow lizard eyes and a tail with sharpened point

Home Planet: A very toxic enviroment but plenty of resorces due to plant life and few different species

Nature: Aggresive towards those who will take what the Vrel' Gul believe is there but will use diplomacy to achieve goals.

History: Their already rugged systems made being the dominat species on their home planet easy but took many years to develop their first form of spaceflight.

Military Focus: The 7th Wind Walkers use an excess of Aircraft and small elite squads of infantry to Eliminate key targets before dropping off their troops and charging. Their flaw however is little armoured support.


May i colonise Venezuela?


----------



## revan4559

Name: High Commander Lyon Darkmane.
Army: Fallen Angels.

Army Flag:









Gender: Male
Age: 240 Years of Age.
Appearance:







Lyon like his surname suggests has pure black hair which reaches down to his shoulders, His eyes are the colour of deep dark emerald with cat like pupils. (Lyon is the one in the front)

Military File: Within the first twenty years of serving within Natharizem Grand Army, Lyon had established himself the reputation of being a Tactical Genius and excellent warrior. After serving in the Grand Army for one-hundred years Lyon was promoted to the highest rank within his company, the rank of High Commander in which time he lend his forces to completely conquer the solar system that the Natharizem occupied, slaughtering all other sentient races that would not surrender. Lyon is also dedicated, patient and opportunistic.

Race Name: The Natharizem.
Appearance: The Natharizem are very human-like in their appearance except that stand around two-three meters tall and have an extremely well built in terms of muscle(atleast for males. Think space marine). Female Natharizem stand only five-ten inches shorter then the males of their race and have a very light muscle build(Think Eldar).

Home Planet: Cabal Prime, Also known as Cabal III.
Nature: The Natharizem in general are very similar to many other sentient races. They build up their empire and planets in peace time with the resources they have, and when they wish to expand they send off their armies to conquer new worlds for expansion. In peace time the Natharizem armies prepare and train for war, knowing that soon they shall be sent off to claim new worlds. In war time those left behind reinforce their world for resupplying their armies. The Darker nature of the Natharizem race is that fact they are actually truly after total domination of the universe.

History: The Natharizem evolved to what they are now around three million years ago on the planet known as Cabal Prime. As a fledgling sentient race they craved the completely domination of their world, they sought out and destroyed all other sentient races that would not submit to them(out of 10 races, only 3 remain). For the next one million years the Natharizem improved greatly on their technology and built up a great empire on their world. After their development of their power armour and space travel, they set about sending off their armies to wage war in the stars and havens to claim it for themselves. It took the Natharizem three thousand years to claim their solar system (Cabal Prime through to Cabal XII). After finally claiming their Solar system they set out into the wider galaxy for new worlds to claim, during this time they developed inter-stellar communication allowing any army no matter how far away they are to contact Cabal Prime for new orders and troops. Since then they have slowly been expanding their influence through out the galaxy.

Military Focus: The main focus in a Natharizem's army is their infantry which are enhanced through bio-engineering and the Natharizem's power suit technology which enhances the users strength and speed. All infantry and equipped with the standard bolter gun(40k) and Natharizem blade(a sword around 1/2 the highest of the wielder).

OOC: Uk + Greenland to be Fallen Angels area please?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Obviously this isn't set in 40k as such, but regarding creating your army, i would like to have mine as jungle fighter humans, pretty much like the Catachans. Now question is, can my army effectively be Catachans, just in a different reality like this one is, you know same ethos, style etc etc. Will i just need to change the name? or do you want a completely inspired and self created choice? taa


----------



## Angel of Blood

Fog Of War said:


> However - I forbid you from choosing extra big, extra tough and extra agile - war will depend on tanks, space ships and aircraft, laser guns and so on and so forth.


sooooooo you went with space marines.....


----------



## Fog Of War

*Angel of Blood - *Well, other kinds of armies are alright, as long as you make them balanced. If you want an army of archers and swordwielders that's ok, if it's good with you and you can fit it proper doctrines.
What I meant by that phrase is not "Ultra-mega-big-and-strong-with-laser-eyes". If you want a certain, balanced physical feat - go ahead, but that would cost in a more specific doctrine.
Remember - your technology has to be strong enough for fast space-travel, intergalactic communications and colonization. So... I guess your technology has to be at a certain level anyway.

About your nation - I give you almost-total freedom. You can copy them in or change them all you want. This is an "import-change-fight" kind of scenario. I think it's more fun that way.

Still, thanks for pointing it out - I'll make it clearer.
*
revan4559, The Thunder of KayVaan-* Both approved, glad someone decided to import warhammer armies  I'll add you to the map soon. One problem though, Revan - I gave you Iceland instead of Greenland, that's kind of alot. Sorry.


Keep on joining, people - the more, the merrier!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

this has interested me from the start, and even though i backed reever on his position earlier i would love to join this Rp if it is ok with you Fog of War. i should have a sheet up by the end of the night


----------



## G0DSMACKED

I love it. I will be posting tonight.


----------



## emporershand89

I love it man, you did even better than I expected for a first timer, I will not only rep you, I'm gonna join you as well. Good going my friend, you are off to an excellent start. I will ride this wind all the way. Heres my religious nation, ready to kick ass in the name of God, tell me what you think, haha!!!












Name: Holy Commander Agamemnon Wattinr

Army: The Holy Quastronian Imperial Forces (82nd “Gods Wrath’s” Colonial Force) 

Gender: Male

Age: 69 (typical Regalians live to be 140-150 due to excellent physic)

Appearance: Agamemnon is a typical Questronian warrior with a well built body, handsome face, and strong leg muscles. He stands at 7’2”, has brown hair, green eyes, and carries numerous scars across the back of his body. He wears the trappings of Quastronian warriors of the religious Order of the Sword. He has the Holy Star of God tattooed across his back with two cross swords upon his chest as a reminder of his position and status.
Military File:

++ Coded File Release to Public 4/3/4250HA by order of Irtidad(Pope) Grenadius ++

Commander Wattinr was initially born and raised on the Holy Planet of Saint Elestria, and was born to a middle classed family. He grew up in an average life settling and had advanced scores in aptitude tests in early years of Jinkaro (high school) schooling. By the time he enrolled in the prestigious University of God (one of the highest colleges on the planet) he had already surpassed his peers in strategy and tactics upon the battlefield. He commissioned in 4202 and was sent to put down the Petrepid Heretics that had been plaguing the Empire since its inception in 3987. He not only was able to bring about an end to the conflict, but also convinced the rebels to lay down their arms, and surrender to the judgment of Holy God and his servants, the Holy Quastronian Church. He was promoted to the rank of Commander, equivalent to a two star general. Since then he has travelled from one battlefield to the next, intent upon bringing Gods message of love and peace to those infidels that are uneducated in His holy ways.

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………........................................

Race Name: Regalians










Appearance: An average humanoid Regalian averages at 7’0” with a well built muscular body with strong legs for added speed, mainly to help them survive their cave man years against wild beats of their home planet. Regalians as a race were a young race that had slow, but sudden advancements to their civilization. They would often go thousands of years with little technological advancement, and then suddenly have a short period where their society would be propelled by invention after invention into a new age. Thus it took them longer to get to their space age than other races, but because of this their technology is highly refined and is pried all across the known galaxy.

Home Planet: There planet of Regalia is a little larger than earth, with a stronger gravity pull and shorter days. Its surface is mainly plains with mountains dividing countries and oceans dividing the four continents that dot is bleak surface. 

History: However, Regalian history is another matter entirely, and is covered with the blood of an untold number of innocent Regalains. Most of Regalian history was actually peaceful to contradict the before mentioned statement. In its early millennia, Regalains lived in peace and harmony, working together to survive from the large beasts that roamed there planet and hunted them for food. Eventually they invented fire arms early on and took on Mother Nature in a war to eradicate all life that threatened there existence. Thus it was that large populations of indigenous animals were wiped out and the Regalians became the dominant species on the planet. However, at this time the religion know as the Hyjari came into power as both a country and a world power. The Hyjari was a religion that taught a monotheistic idea about one God that had created the Regalia for the Regalians, his chosen people, and that they were to become the dominant masters of the planet. As the millennia went by, this movement went from a country to the world superpower, and eventually the world government. In the year 3987 the Holy Quastronian Empire was formed, and the Irtidad, or the Pope of the Hyjari religion, was placed as its ruler. Entire systems of government, policy, dates, years, ways of thinking, ways of operating, and everything in general were changed to suit the new world government. Thus for the next millennia Quastronia benefitted from another age of invention, and thus lead to the Regalians becoming a galactic superpower, with their Holy church at the forefront of the expansion movements. In the year 3964 the Empire came into contact with the Natharisems, another humanoid race of warriors that were conquering a near bye planet. Though the two races decided to leave each other alone on neutral grounds, it has yet to be determined whether or not these two are friend or foe.

Though not everyone agrees with the government, and riots and rebellion have clearly demonstrated this over the millennia, the Holy Quastronian Empire continues to colonize new worlds and bring gods holy message to all the Infidel. 
Now they have found Earth, and are here to compete with other races, both new and old, for complete control of Earth in the name of God.

Military Focus: Quastronians are holy warriors in all essence, fighting for God and the advancement of His instrument, the Quastronian Empire (kind of like the Covenant). Thus they do not make wide spread use of “cowardly tactics,” and prefer close range instead. To a Regalians war is a fight between men and thus a feat of arms is the preferred way to settle things (like a duel). However, when war is unavoidable, they turn to close combat. 

The Quastronian military are experts at closing the range between them and their opponents rather quickly and with few casualties; using a mix of Armored Fighting Vehicles, aircraft, and the extreme physic of Regalians themselves. Once they close range, they use tactics to outmaneuver and destroy their enemy in “good manly combat.” All Quastronian soldiers are trained in combatives, martial arts in essence. They are trained in the use of the M’ra......:










........ a Regalian designed power sword with amazing cutting abilities, as well as a Gorbav shield, a large power shield with the Quastronian crest on it(similar to the Roman Centurion shields). They also favor the use of Standard Combat Rifles.....:










or Sub Machine Guns over long ranger Rifles and Artillery. As such the colonial forces make use of little long range weapons and employ their Armored Fighting Vehicles and infantry to crush enemies. The Mikvah, or the elite special forces of the Quastronian Empire, is part of the colonial forces that are deployed to settle each and every planet that’s habitable.

Just for kicks here is an Quastronian tank, and battleship:


----------



## komanko

Name: Vladimir Fangbane

Army: The Benorian Tribe.

Army Flag: I did find a cool flag but I couldn't save it on my computer for some reason... So Ill use an alternative.
http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/FenrisHalcyon/125px-Neo-Crusader_emblem_svg.png

Gender: Male

Age: 200 (They get to live up to about thousand years)

Appearance: Vladimir stands at 2.6 meters high, he is one of the few Benorains who have reached a height which is higher then 2.5 meters. Vladimir has a very muscular built even for a Benorain and he is physically strong. Although strong he is also smart and cunning and he does not rely on brute strength to win. He has silver colored eyes and his fur's color is dark white.

Military File: During the Benorain rebellion against the Natharizem he led as a commander of several squads, hitting important locations and eliminating influential people. He proved his strength and brutality in the fight but also proved his cunning and evil intellect by torturing and outsmarting the Natharizem military time after time. He is a great tactician who is fond of ambushes and artillery bombardments. He has an elite squad of 11 bodyguards which excel in nearly every aspect of infantry combat, from infiltration to direct assault. For his impressive record the elders of his tribe decided to sent him to the newly found plant to settle it and destroy any opposition that he may encounter.

Race Name: Benorian. Benorians.

Appearance: Benorians resemble what you know as werewolves with a few exceptions. The Benorians are an evolution of a more ancient race (which still exists) lives on cold and icy plants which differentiated them from the other tribes who prefer warm and tropical places. Most Benorians male and female are between the heights of 1.9 meters to 2.5 meters. The men and the women both are well shaped and muscular. The Benorians have abundant hair all over their body, the hair they have evolved is mostly in the colors of white and dark white which heavily differentiates from the standard brown - black color of their brethren. The hair itself is thick and long, it keeps them warm in winter and the cut it in summer (if its to hot). The Benorains always walk with their knees a little bent and their upper body forward, which makes them look smaller then they really are. Their hands have four fingers without the thumb and they have claws on them, also their feet have four fingers which also have claws on them. The claws themselves are only a little longer then human nails but are much more durable and sharp. A Benorians face looks like an evolved human head, the mouth has moved forward which made it resemble a wolf (surprise!). In the evolution their nose disappeared for some reason and was changed by four slits which are located at the very back of their mouth, the mouth has plenty of fangs and sharp teeth. The have long pointy ears which are stretched back they are also covered with fur like the rest of their body. Also the last noticeable part of their head is that they have a pair of horns which are also curved back, the horns are of medium length, because of the fact that they are curved back they cant be used to stab someone. The Benorians's strength lays with their speed and agility and less with their brute strength. Normally a Benorian moves with his knees bent with long and fast paces, they also use mainly the forward part of their feet to move, lifting the rest of the feet in the air, this results in increased pressure over the forward feet and an increase in the grip of the feet against the ground. Benorains have to ways of running, the non-military personal use two legs to run, this run motion looks more like pouncing then running, the Benorian lifts himself a little of the ground with quick long steps which result in a run, they can also sprint that way, although used by non-military, the military use this form also. The other form of running is used only by military personal, once the Benorains sign up the military they are trained to run with their arms to (four legs). This results in a very fast sprint which they can easily maintain for big distances. Although a part of their nature Benorains do not use this form of running regularly because its not comfortable as they are used for walking on two legs.

Home Planet: Frostulfr I

Nature: The Benorians are a vary territorial race and an aggressive one also. They don't take kindly to strangers and even to their allies. The Benorians are a war like civilizations and thus they expanded in this way. This led to a constant war with nearly every race around them. Benorians are not really into politics and they will take any excuse to attack a different civilizations, even if its the stupidest of excuses. Although war like they are no fools, and if they realize that there is a race which is more powerful they will think twice before attacking him. They prey on the weak at first to boost their strength and uses the survivors of other races as salves. This nature led them to a catastrophic defeat which still marks them today.

History: The Benorians first originated on the plant Frostulfr I when immigrants from their ancestor race arrived there. The ice and awfully cold planet made them adopt and over the years they have changed to be better suited to live in cold plants. After many years after they have established a thriving colony across this plant they began to spread to others, they were not widely known as they were a quite race, close to others. No one expected them to go into war with nearly every race that surrounded them, and so they did. Using the element of surprise they conquered many of the nearby planets, after only a year they had fourth of the sector in their control. Ironically they did not attack any other plants as the rest of the planets were warm and tropical which did not suit their needs. They stayed on their icy and cold plants continuing to evolve and research. A century has passed and the Benorains stayed relatively peaceful in their planets but then came the great destroyers as the Benorians call them, they have never encountered such an enemy an their recklessness and overconfidence let to their nearly utter annihilation. The race which invaded them quickly took by force all of the sector leaving the Benorians only a handful of plants, the first shock of war passed and the Benorians started defending themselves from the new enemy which now was known as The Natharizem. The Benorians pitted everything they had against The Natharizem but the technology of this new race was far superior and after a decade The Natharizem took all Benorian plants and enslaved them. The Natharizem almost completely exterminated the Benorians but luckily what saved them was their fast reproduction, each birth giving life to about half a dozen babies. For six decades the Benorains were slaves to The Natharizem but The Natharizem underestimated them. Six decades of fast reproduction is all it took to triple the original population of the Benorains and then they took up arms, after three decades of fighting they freed themselves from the clutches of The Natharizem returning back Frostulfr I and several other plants to their grip and driving The Natharizem away from this sector. The Benorians knew that The Natharizem will return one day to exterminate them so they stole The Natharizem's technology and utilized it, upgraded it and in then end they ended up as a highly advanced race similar in technology to The Natharizem.

Military Focus: Elite infantry which specializes in close quarter fights, utilizing hand to hand weapons and close combat ranged weapons as shotguns and assault rifles (doesn't necessary means that its the technology they possess, I just used it to describe) and also anti armor weaponry, also makes abundant use of artillery and their windriders(paratroopers). If this fails they will rather see the enemy destroyed with their lands, which leads to chemical warfare or weapons of mass destruction.

Ill settle in Greenland, nice and cold... Nice and cold.


OOC: If you need info on the way of life and society just tell me and Ill add.


----------



## Scathainn

*Race Name:* Drüd

*Appearance: *The Drüd are a seemingly insectoid race, divided into a number of castes. Regardless of caste, they all appear beetle-like, with four wide-spread legs. Their two front legs are extremely wide, serving almost like shields with which the Drüd can protect themselves. They can retract two small arms with four fingers at will which they use for fine manipulation. They have six very small eyes embedded in their bodies. Although large, the Drüd are very slow and have difficulty manouevering quickly, such as rapidly chaning direction or spinning. They look somewhat like this:










Except they are biological instead of mechanical. Most Drüd vary in colour slightly, but all are various shades of mottled gray, ranging from slate to almost white. The Drüd speak in a sound frequency much lower than creatures with human-like hearing can hear; a Drüd would have to talk very high pitched to be heard, and even then it would sound monstrously deep. All Drüd are genderless.

The lowest caste, the Labourer caste, stands at about seven feet tall. They exhibit no special features other than already described (*The Labourer caste are the pioneers*).

The more commonly encountered Thane caste stand at about nine feet tall at the shoulder. Their front legs are sharpened on the edge, good for crushing and chopping at the enemy. Embedded in their backs are a number of small pulsating organs which generate an unknown energy that behaves somewhat like lightning, to devestating effect (This is their main weapon, only slightly more lethal than modern gunfire but very accurate). They wear no mechanical armour; their natural armoured carapace is thick enough to serve as basic protection (*The Thane caste are the armed infantry*). 

The final caste, the Behemoths, stand at around 13 feet at the shoulder. The Behemoths lack the intelligence of the other castes and serve as living weapons. In addition to the traits manifested by Thanes, the Behemoths also have massive guns mounted on their back of various types; some resemble missiles that explode nova-style with the same mysterious energy, others are long-barreled cannons that hurl explosive shells over long range. They also have some mechanical armour integrated into their carapace (*The Behemoth caste are the tanks*).

*Home Planet:* The Drüd home planet was destroyed long ago, but not before they moved into a massive mechanical spaceship known as the Worldship. It looks like this:










*Nature:* The Drüd are a frighteningly logical race; their only purpose in investigating the planet is to harvest it of all available rescourses, then leave. The Drüd are perfectly willing to skip diplomatic negotiations completely and annihilate all other races, though they are willing to bargain with other races if it meets their long-term needs. Inevitably, however, these short-lived alliances end in betrayal, as the Drüd soon conquer all others and the only ones left become their so-called "friends".

*History: *The Drüd seem to be warlike to other races, but they merely do everything possible to ensure their species survival. Their planet was destroyed long ago for an unknown reason. Since then, they have prowled the galaxy on their Worldship, searching for planets to strip bare, then leave without a trace. Their very name is synonymous with fear.

*Military Focus:* The Drüd quickly sieze strongpoints on their planet of selection using focused cores of heavy infantry and massive Behemoths. Once critical locations are siezed, they disrupt communications and slowly spread over the rest of the planet. The Drüd have no air support other than small recon drones, so they rely heavily on ground engagements and are crippled in battles when their anti-air Behemoths are not present or destroyed.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*General Name:* Dtr'u'üd (pronounced ditur-uh-ood)

*Army: *Drüd Collective

*Army Flag: *The Drüd use a symbol that is frighteningly similar to the ancient Viking rune known as _jera_. There is no connection between the two; it appears to be pure coincidence.










*General's Gender:* Although genderless physically, Dtr'u'üd exhibits personality traits commonly exhibited in males of most species.

*General's Age: *Unknown for certain, but estimated at 400 Earth years at least.

*General's Appearance: *Dtr'u'üd appears like many of the Thane caste, with the exception of massive bio-mechanical armour covering his body. His energy generators on his back carapace are attached to machines that seem to enhance his energy blast, and his already formidible leg-shields are reinforced with metallic armour of an unknown origin. His body is tattooed with runes of his species.

*General's Military File:* Dtr'u'üd was promoted by the Overseer of the Worldship to command the Drüd activity on the planet. He served bravely as a Caste Guardian on several worlds before him, and so this excercise is a test of worth for the veteran commander.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

In a nutshell:

Race pros: Well-armoured, large, relies heavily on powerful tank-like organisms.

Race cons: Slow, difficult to manouever quickly, no air support other than recon.

The Drüd have claimed Western Sibera (a part of Russia) as their drop zone.

Good luck everyone!

Scathainn :victory:


----------



## G0DSMACKED

Name: Urd

Army: The People

Army Flag:









Gender: Unknown

Age: 744

Appearance: Urd is Pale white and 7'1" tall. He Carries his Long rifle and a Short range high fire rate submachine gun. 

Military File: The People do not have a military structure like other races, they consider fighting as a part of negotiation. The entire race could be classified as Psychotics, as they have no understanding of remorse, or empathy. They are not particularly cruel, but will attack without warning or provocation. And often do not understand why other races can hold grudges or get angry about their actions. 

Race Name: The People

Appearance:The People are actually a twin symbiotic race. They Look much like a classic alien "Grey" but they are much taller and lanky. The have large black eyes, that allow them to see in light or darkness. They have no mouth or nose of any kind. Pale white skin. They are innately a Telepathic race and all their communication is done this way except long distance communication. The other half of their symbiotic relationship is a swarm of small insect like creatures that fly about they Grey. When dormant they live in the skin of the Grey. These insects are little more than microscopic, but they surround the grey in billions. The also can shift their reflective bodies to give the grey a chameleonic effect that is very useful in combat. This swarm also is the greys only way of absorbing nutrients both air and food. Though they can get all their nutrients from their surroundings and do not have to stop for meals, this makes them especially susceptible to fire and bio type weapons. 


Home Planet: Completely covered in a dense fog, their home planet is simply called Tyr

Nature: They can generally only see things from their own point of view which can be hard on negotiations. 

History: The people have a stand offish stance against other races. They use negotiation to 

Military Focus: The people Military focus is biological warfare. They use sonic and radiation effects to alter the DNA of their enemy's ( much like the aliens from the TV show Threshold) to that of their own. Also they desire silicon because that is where the technological focus is. Their space ships and vehicles are almost entirely Glass (anti-grav tanks and skimmers). This makes them susceptible to kinetic weaponry, but very resistant to energy weapons. Their infantry use Guerrilla warfare to demoralize their opponents. They do not operate in squads, but as individuals, using their stealth and Telepathy to coordinate attacks for maximum effect. They always prefer long range attacks, and abhor close combat as their swarms literally eat their opponents at that range, which they find disgusting. All this to simply delay and distract their opponents until their bio weaponry can have a chance to work.

I will land in Korea/china area


----------



## Nightlord92

Name: Seer Karanadis Talsan

Army: The Ravenian Empire

Army Flag:









Gender: Male

Age: 1,250 

Appearance:









Karanadis stands over 7ft. tall. Like most of his kind, he has oval eyes and a pale skin pigmentation. Karanadis isn't built muscularly, instead focussing on his mental prowess. As one of the Seer's of his people, Karanadis dresses himself in the traditional attire of his people: the ceremonial robes and boots of the War-Seer, the mystical war-helm worn by the Seers, and a rune encrusted chest piece passed down his family line.

Military File: Karanadis the Raider, as he is known formally by his peers and rivals, is a cold, calculating leader. While other races were butchering one another pointlessly, Karanadis was studying the dance of war in the great spire libraries of his people. At the age of 300, Karanadis was given command of his own warriors and set about protecting his people's empire. As a seer, Karandis followed the strands of the future and their consequences and sought the best course for his people. He saw the danger the Natharizem posed as they began encroaching on one of his people's temple worlds. Leading his warriors on a lightning attack on the Natharizem general's HQ, Karandis cut the head off the invasion force and watched in amusement as the pathetic species floundered without their leader. He saw the oncoming horde of the Drüds wash over an entire system of his people's colonies in another vision. Working quickly, Karanadis and a council of his fellow Seer's ambushed the Thanes leading the horde at a meeting set up to draw them out. Slaughtering the bugs, Karanadis quickly set about annihilating the confused and disorganized insects. He had also seen the dangerous consequences of peace talks between the Vrel' Gul and another tribe of Benorians when he was 670 years old. Using only one cadre of his Rangers, Karanadis not only sabotaged any chance of peace, but ensured both sides would war with each other for over 50 years, buying colonists of his people enough time to move through the hostile space undetected and settle several new worlds. 

Race Name: Ravenans

Appearance: The common Ravenan stands at over 6 ft. tall. Their eyes are oval in appearance and most Ravenan's have pale and waxy skin complexions. Like humans, Ravenan's have 2 arms and legs. However, with their heightened metabolism, Ravenan's are a lean and lithe people. Their cardiac and neurological systems are extremely fast, leading to the point of view that the other races move sluggishly slow, while the Ravenan's appear to gracefully glide across the ground.

Home Planet: Raviena

Nature: Ravenan's are mystic, traditional people. They enjoy letting their enemies decimate each other before swooping in for the kill. They are not overly hostile, but rather manipulative. They are extremely territorial, gladly killing any unwelcomed guest in their lands. Extremely long lived, Ravenan's look more to the long run than the other races and view themselves as the only race that knows what must be done; the other sentient species's mere children compared to them. Being a very psychic-attuned people, most of their technology revolves around incorporating their mental powers into their technology.

History: Raviena. An idyllic forest planet. Centered in the middle of a nebulae, the Ravenan's evolved around an intense worship of their forest. The Ravenan's pre-industrial era consisted of large city-states controlled by warrior scholars that would later become known as Seers. The influences of this era are still felt today, hundreds of thousands of years in the future. As they took their first tentative steps outside their planet, the Ravenan's discovered a deep passion for exploration and expanding their empire. Today, the Ravenian Empire consists of dozens of star systems and over a hundred worlds. As their list of enemies grew, the Ravenan's discovered that simply recruiting basic soldiers would not save them. At a great conclave of Seers, the leaders of their people, a decision was reached. Founding the Great Temples, buildings dedicated to teaching different, specific, paths of war, the Ravenan's expanded their regular military with the Aspect Warriors.

Military Focus: Ranged Combat with fast attack vehicles and dedicated squads of close-combat and ranged troops.

Can I have Alaska please?


----------



## emporershand89

Oh My God, Godsmack, i love you, i was soooooooooo waiting for someone to do the Urd, hahahaha.

Fog of War, i cannot contain myself, I'm laughing:laugh: and applauding you at the same time man, this is going to be one %^&*#$% hell of a good RPG man, way to go. Ho, ho, ho, ho, ho!!!!!!


Also, I just finished up my nation and dude, tell me what you think.


----------



## deathbringer

Something different. If it doesnt work or this gets over crowded give me a shout i am struggling to post at the mo


Union Name: The ethereals
Army: None, the ethereals are a purely diplomatic and pacifist race devoted to oratory and diplomacy they aim to unite and conquer through discussion and wisdom. They are in fact a pacifist race with blade honour duels being fought as a form of stimulation and meditation and not designed to cause harm. 
Army Flag: Very simply the word listen is printed in huge white letters on the side of there ships yet each has a small tatoo upon there ships and their foreheads 










Name: Aun'sae
Gender: Female 
Age: 497
Appearance:








Military File: None, however has an exemplary diplomatic record successfully pacifying difficult situations including most notably, the impossible ceasefire over a small strip of land desperately fought over by two neighbouring countries. Aun'sae successfully brought both round the table and created a mutually satisfactory solution, signed and sealed with 24 hours.

Race Name: Ethereal
Appearance: Tall slender and lithe, a blue grey skin colour they bear robes of white decorated by sigils to represent achievements and standing.
Home Planet: Unknown, space born. 
Nature: Pacifist
History: The ethereals have been for as long as they and any that encounter them a space born race. They arrive unnannounced and uninvited bearing peace and new ideas for stimulation and growth. Solving conflicts they ask favours for their services and those they have aided will always welcome there presence with open arms. Hence whilst the ethereal are small in number they are equipped with the very best technology those they have aided can offer. Hence there ships though without weaponry are quick, well shielded, their personal well armoured, though they leave there heads bear as a sign of trust. If threatened they will pull a few tricks and get the hell out of there. With no army and no need for a set base and a predilection for wandering they are able to move quickly and effectively when threatened. 
Military Focus: Diplomacy and tact. Run when necessary


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Name: Emperor Vishnu

Army: Blades of Seronnas

Army Flag:









Gender: Male

Age: 782

Appearance: He stands at twelve and a half feet tall, his body heavily muscled even more so then the biggest male warriors. His scales are such a dark purple and blue that he seems almost black, his fins are huge and a milky white while his talons and spines are extremely long and a beautiful gold color like all in the royal family. He is encased in an expertly tooled suit of bronze colored armor, and the weapon he carries is a large curved blade, a huge shield in his other hand.

Military File: The Seronnians are a psychically advanced race and have used thier intelligence to help bend this ability to thier military's advantage. Each warrior is equipped with a shield, the females having stronger shields then the males, and strong angular armor made from a strong metallic alloy capable of stopping many rounds, the males having thicker armor. The females carry no weapons other then their minds, while the males are equipped with a multitude of different close combat weapons ranging from large swords and shields to spears and tridents. While a sword or spear or trident would seem like a bad weapon to have on the forefront of such a technologically advanced army the weapons are surrounded by a type of plasma field, the magnetics in the hilts and staff parts of the weapons allowing for the manipulation of this field (think power weapons). 

This turns these already deadly weapons into frightening pieces of war, each one handled by a very large and pissed off Seronnian male. They have two main types of tanks, long range artillery pieces with weak armor to make them more mobile, and shorter range armor to armor fighters that are much much slower but have heavier armor. The only air support units they have are extremely fast and delicate fighter ships (they resemble eldar falcons but much smaller and slimer) and a small AI unit that is attached to every squad to help in finding enemies and giving support. The females are all grouped into one group, their abilities making them an unbelievable support unit, but their frailty making them a blessing if they can stay alive.

Military Units: The males are broken up into three groups of fighters, there are the bigger males that are equipped with swords and shields, the taller males are equipped with spears and small bucklers strapped to their arm, and the smaller but faster males that are equipped with tridents. The Females are one group, thier basic psychic lightning abilities and mind control abilities making them invaluable support units, but because they carry on the races children they are few in number on the battlefied. AI units are attached to male and female squadrons to provide support and are easily killed, air fighters have weak armor but are extremely fast and lethal. The artillery and tank pieces are few but powerful, the artillery have almost no armor while the tanks have a lot. 

Race Name: Seronnians

Appearance:







The Seronnians are an ancient and intelligent serpent-like people. The females stand at about eight feet tall at thier maximum and have more slender bodies while the males can get up to ten feet tall and are heavily muscled. Their scales, while varying in color from a bright blue to a deep pruple, are extremely hard due to them evolving on a planet mostly covered with water that was inhabited by very large and dangerous predators. The majority of their body scales range from a bright blue (young ages) to a deep purple (much much older), the scales of thier underbellies are usually a somewhat lighter version of their body scales while the colors of thier fins are either a bright yellow or a deep red/crimson. 

The fins grow in size and length along with the spines that run down thier backs and tails, the bones either being a milky white color or a watered down black, the claws on thier hands also growing as they age. As of right now the women of thier race are slimmer then the men, their faces resembling those of a human like female, and thier colors usually taking on the brighter blues and yellows. The men start off with the colors of the women but as they age their blue scales began to turn into a deep purple studded with deep blues while their fins go from yellow to eventually crimson.

The only real difference in looks is those of the royal family of which Vishnu comes from. The males easily are two feet taller then the average Seronnian male and twice as heavey, yet what truly sets them apart is their coloring. The females are a milky white, their fins a bright royal blue while the males are a royal blue with milky white fins, yet what is most different is that thier spines and claws are of a shining gold color. 

Home Planet: These serpent people hail from the planet of Seronnas, a world covered almost entirely by water, a few large islands striving to exist seperate from the water. While there is much water it varies from the dark deeps to the bright shallows, all of which has in time been taken over by the Seronnians themselves. Many large predatory animals live in these waters, the abundance of life giving the planet untold amounts of different species. 

Nature: The nature of the Seronnians is usually very calm, cool and collected. They do not speak unless they have something to say worthy of saying, but this does not mean that they will carry on a casual conversation about the days goings on. What seperates them from most species is their ability to weild psychic abilities, these come in a wide array of uses. The males are only capable of using these powers for communication, hence thier larger size, thicker scales, and more powerful muscles, while it is the females are capable of using these powers in a more deadly way.

The main powers used by the females are a type of psychic bolt that appears like lightning and can jump from target to target depending on how close they are. They can single out one target and temporarily immoblize them, cloud their mind and cause them to see things that are not there, or if the target is weak enough they can take control of thier mind. In short the females are capable of devastating area of effect psychic attacks and extremely devastating attacks when focused on one target. They are capable of breathing under water and above it!!!! 

History: The Seronnians have been living for many thousands of years, Vishnu being one of the oldest in the Royal family itself. They do not really know how long they have been living as there are cousins of thiers that lack the sound minds that they have that still live in the same waters and cannot communicate with them. They assume that they evolved from these poor wretches and let them live out of a pity for them, yet if they are attacked they will eleminate them cousins or not.

Over the years their technology has blended with their psychic abilities and created a beautiful yet extremely dangerous people (think protoss tech). Each soldier in the military is equipped with a personal shield, the females have stronger ones then the males due to their frailty, and the males are outfitted with tight fitting angular armor to give them extra protection. 

They have spread out among the stars mainly in an attempt to meet other races and foster alliances. They are in need of new worlds full of the capability of harboring life to expand their Empire, where they land they build and where they build they fully intend to stay. Vishnu is one of three Emperors, one of which is his father and still on Seronnia, the other is his brother who is out on the eastern fringes of thier empire defending it against an incursion. He is the youngest of the three and is leading this expedition personally to ensure that Earth comes under Seronnian rule. 

Military Focus: The males are heavey assault units focusing on close combat, their heavey builds, armor, and shields making them very formidable in combat. The females are more of a ranged combat unit and are very frail and easy to kill if you can get past their abilities. They have few vehicles, the only real military vehicles being artillery and tank pieces that shoot rounds at unbelievable speeds (rail guns), a slim and sleek air fighter and a small flying AI unit that is equipped with two chaingun type weapons. 

Weakness: While they are a rather imposing race the amount of them on Earth itself is small compared to the numbers most of the other species have brought with them. Each unit has an astute weakness that makes them vulnerable if they are seperated from the main host or whatever group they are a part of. 
Male warriors:
Swords and Shields-Slowest moving infantry unit, very few in number, no ranged capabilities
Spears-Not as well armored as the SS units, basic infantry unit
Tridents-weakest armor above the females, no hand held shields at all, no ranged capabilities
Vehicles:
Air unit-while fast and lethal their shields arent the strongest and once down they are very weak
Tank-extremely slow moving with a weak spot on thier backs, not many of them
Artillery-fast but not much armor at all, long reload time
AI support-these small orb like units have no armor and their shields are minimal, in short they could be killed by a few rounds easily
Females:
extremely weak armor, can only focus their attention on certain areas when using thier abilities making them vulnerable to flanking
EVERY UNIT: every unit is equipped with a shield (sort of like the protoss shields but not as strong) that can take a decent amount of punishment but once down it takes a very long time to recharge


Area on Earth: I would like to be in the Mediterranian waters and islands if that is possible, maybe some coastlines of greece and itally too.


----------



## hippypancake

Name: Mikal Crypt
Army: The Wulfen
Army Flag:







(I'll change if this is too offensive but imo next to the Welsh flag this is my favourite flag...ever)
Gender: Male
Age: 250
Appearance:








Military File: Though extremely young to be leading his nation, Mikal started as a file warrior, but in five years he was promoted to being the leader's right hand man. In a battle against another army the leader was killed and passed on his status to Mikal. As the leader Mikal has led his nation into growing twice it's size and he has no thoughts of slowing down in mind.
Race Name: The Wulfen (Not the same as 40k xD)
Appearance: Most look normal with just sharper eyesight, but some have turned slowly into how Mikal appears. They live 10x longer than earth humans (Basically Mikal's age would give him the appearance and build of a 25 year old)
Home Planet: Frosið Helvíti
Nature: A very cold place, with very small natural resources except for their metals which their nation excels in making different stronger alloys. (This is much akin to winter-time Russia)
History: A rapidly evolving race, the Wulfen were able to conquer their home world in a few hundred years instead of the thousands it took other races. As soon as they conquered their home world they became restless and grew to in-fighting, their race splintering into hundreds of tribes. The leader before Mikal was able to unite the tribes in 5,600 years with his death in the final battle as the final tribes fall into his empire. As the leader of a strikeforce Mikal expanded their territory to the system their planet was on. Finally they came upon Earth and Mikal quickly brought his strike force in as a settling party to the most familiar territory taht reminded him of his home planet, (Russia)
Military Focus: Though he is a violent person Mikal will attempt to settle problems diplomatically, but if that fails he will use brute force to smash his enemies with a hammer anvil technique, and his favourite looping assault tactic.

Strengths: Obviously brute force, they are extremely strong individuals, and are very tough, able to survive in the coldest conditions with practically just a loin-cloth. 
They are also very strategic, with a strong diplomatic side even though they appear brutal

Weaknesses: Dude to their homeworld and system they are built for the extreme cold and have problems with warmer locations. Mikal sent a force to an island south of their position, but they had to come back as many died from health problems due to heat. Also a very small amount of the Wulfen are good with ranged weaponry with their army set ups being men with close-combat oriented fighting and the women with ranged weapons, and the shield-maidens being a multi-task unit that has the highest respect from the race.

How's that? Obviously I don't want ALL of Russia just one spot, preferably the north-eastern part?


----------



## emporershand89

OMG:shok:, hahahahaa, look at all these awesome races, haahahhaa, its a creators paradise.:laugh:


----------



## hippypancake

yes this should be extremely interesting and fun.


----------



## Scathainn

Yes indeed, this is gonna be awesome! I'm loving also how people seem to be doing the same as me and avoiding humanoid species, it allows for a lot more variety! :victory:


----------



## emporershand89

Not me bub,I'm staying human, just with a Star Trek twist, hahaha!!! It seems the empire building RPG's are making a comeback. I just hope the kid can handle it.

By the way hippy, whats your avatar picture say, and who is that, I feel like I know him but its too small to make it out.


----------



## hippypancake

emporershand89 said:


> By the way hippy, whats your avatar picture say, and who is that, I feel like I know him but its too small to make it out.


It's my favourite actor of ALL TIME! his name is Anthony Hopkins and it's a picture from (imho) his best role of all time as "Hannibal Lecter" in Silence of the Lambs.

The writing below him says "With some fava beans and a nice chianti" it is the end of a sentence that went like this

"A census taker came to my home one day to test me, I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti" if you've never seen the movie I suggest watching it right now

Also he was born in Wales like me


----------



## Fog Of War

Wow. I went to sleep and woke up to find... this.
I'm happy you all chose to participate. If I were the Zaterian commander seeing all these landings - I would've most likely killed myself. I'm going to take you one by one here:

*emporershand89 -* A race of religious Manowar band members... sure thing 
http://www.classicrockmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Manowar-Blow-Your-Speakers.jpg
And thank you for your compliments. You're approved but you didn't say where you'd like to land, so I can't really get you in yet.

*Komanko -* As always, glad to have you, my real-life good friend. However, you didn't post your landing zone, as well as some kind of flag for me to post on the map. Change that - and your cool werewolves-with-guns are arpproved.

*Scathainn -* Nice race. I take it they use tactics that somwhat remind our world's Blitzkrieg?
Approved.


The rest - I'll update this post later. I just DON'T have enough time in the morning to answer all of you :shok:

See you later, I'll update the map and post more later today


----------



## hippypancake

omg I just realized I practically have the exact fucking race as Komanko maybe they could be slightly different?


----------



## Anfo

*Name:*Lord Kurt Grigory

*Army:*KIGAF(Khur Iner-Galaxtic Armed Forces)

*Army Flag:*










*Gender: *Male

*Age:*59

*Appearance:*Small for a Sydite, he his six feet tall and wighs 190lbs. When out on politics he wears black pants shoes and a white shirt. Over this he has a black trench coat. When not dressed formally he wears clothing depending on the climate much like a human.

*Military File:*Kurt graduated early from the KIGAF Academy, he was 24. He led men into combat on many worlds in his home sub-sector, Ley. As the Sydites were finishing concoring the Ley sub-sector, Kurt was promoted to Lord and told to take a planet much like their home planet Khur. Earth.

*Race Name:*Sydite

*Appearance:*Tall bulky huminoids. They have 2 pairs of arms, the top pair are very strong and are used for heavy labor while the bottom pair is used for more dexterous tasks. They look similar to humans, but they have more blocky features. 

*Home Planet:*Khur, a small planet similar in many ways to Earth. It had a small population, and when the Sydite's went to space, most of the population followed, leaving Khur almost deserted.

*Nature:*They don't face their opponents in one on one combat, in fact the way their millitary is set up, they can't fight a conventional battle without getting slaughtered. 

*History:*For many years, the Sydites fought amongst them selfs on their home planet. However, unlike many races where one leader showed up and united all under one banner,the Sydite never had that _ officially_ happen. Instead, when space travel was invented the different nations Sydites stopped fighting and took off to take over other planets. Each nation took over one planet,then another. When a strong alien race would be found, several nations would join forces. After many years of joining and breaking truces, the Sydite people started to make more permanent alliances, until all Sydites fought together.

*Doctrines:*The Sydites have complex and extensive rules of war. While they are some of the most sneaky back-stabbing guys you'll ever meet, they have warrior codes that they follow. They pray for their dead enemies, sad that war had to solve the differences between two races.

When starting battle, the Sydites only fight at night. They will use the artillery part of their tanks to bomb an enemy encampment for a short time before haveing a small attack force rush in and attack the enemy forces. While distracted, A sydite sapper team will go to the target and sabbatoge it. While the attack is going the Sydite tank will convert into combat mode and drive to a fall back point. When the target is sabbatoged, the Sydites will retreat back to the fall back point, where the tanks are. If the enemy manage to chase after the Sydites they will be ambushed by the tanks and the foot soldiers.

*Military Focus:*Esponage, spying, sabbatoge and gurrilla warfare.

*Preferred Weapon*Triplex-Crossbow. A short range weapon(compared to a assult rifle) that fires three high powered bolts simultanusly. The reload time is about 6 seconds and you must reload after every shot (like a real crossbow). They also carry two machetes.

*Pioneers*-500
*Armed Infantry*-1,000 
*Tanks*-30( _The Sydite tank can convert from caombat mode to artillery mode. In combat mode the tank has a semi-weak gun but can move. The tank has fairly heavy armor. In artillery mode the tank can't move and has a super heavy gun that fires._
*Airships*(_For air battles and troop transport_)-10


----------



## komanko

lol, you can make them my ancestor as Ive stated before.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

phew this is going to be very interesting indeed, im looking forward to this, so many different species


----------



## unxpekted22

this thing is going to take a LOT of work. haha, based on the huge amounts writing most of you put into your races maybe it'll work out. I wish I wasnt too tired to actually read in any detail.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I'll get my jungle fighters up later on today. For now though i'll reserve the lower part of the amazonian basin, the northern half of Bolivia and into Brazil a bit. Basically i just want the rainforest part ofr Bolivia and a little bit of Brazil to bulk it out


----------



## Euphrati

Let's see... 7ft tall, 8... 13?

Seems that a fair number are on the large side in this rp! And looking at all the aggressive species I have to say deathbringer- your flag should be a white circle with a smaller red circle in the middle. Worn conveniently upon your forehead.


----------



## deathbringer

Well i felt that this rp was overly warrior like and that there should be some diplomatic based force otherwise it will be a blood bath. Hence my character. I'm actually very ready to have my boys killed off but somebody has to instigate discussions debates and the concept of unity.

Who better than the ethereals a set of people that calmed a war and enslaved a race to genetic breeding
Admittedly i cut the greater good bit but i thought the other extreme was needed


----------



## emporershand89

Fog of War, I would like New England if possible. thats North Eastern U.S/Canada. you know, Massachutes, New Hampshire, Maine, Nova Scotia, and Quebec, thats my home area. I'd really appriciate it if you could do that man, thank!!!

As for my race, they are actually religious Klingons, I was watching Star Trek as I do and got to thinking that the Klingon would be even more bad ass if they had religious fevor behind them. Hence The Holy Quastronian Empire, based off the Glass Fleet anime nation The Holy Imperial Empire. It's actually a great combination, but I think I still have some bumps to work out 

Also, my race makes large use of fast and heavily armored space battleships for planetary artillery support. Can we use them, are we gonna be allowed to fight space battles for control of both orbital supremacy and air surpemacy.

Oh and deathbringer, don't worry, I think your ideas great man. It adds a unpredictable force into the game that just might win in the end. though i personally think you shuold at least take some type of elite pacifist body gaurd to keep your ethereals safe man. Otherwise everyones just gonna murder them when they try and settle things.

And Anfo, love the Communist's man, great idea!!!


----------



## deathbringer

but thats the whole point they rely upon oratory, upon open pacifism and upon reason rather than force.

So yes indeed there mission to create peace and calm is suicide yet would they sacrifice there beliefs for their safety. In a way yes and in a way no. 
I think i should probably have discussed this idea with the gm but meh it was spur of the moment


----------



## emporershand89

Oh one more thing, DARKREVEER, Idk if you see this, but I think Fog of War deserves one of those shiny Medlas for this awesome idea that has not onyl exploded with popularity, but has created a great story that potentially could turn into one of the best RPG's yet.

I'm not the boss, but I think he derserves it for a great idea !!!!


----------



## Samu3

EM does have point, If this goes well I can vouch for that (Whatever my vouch is worth)
Eager to see it play out.
I do have A Ghost in the Shell based race as an Idea but crowding may soon become an Issue.


----------



## hippypancake

Samu3 said:


> EM does have point, If this goes well I can vouch for that (Whatever my vouch is worth)
> Eager to see it play out.
> I do have A Ghost in the Shell based race as an Idea but crowding may soon become an Issue.


this. as much as I agree with you emperor this could also end badly from the amount of people there are

@Komanko thank you!


----------



## Fog Of War

God bless you all for the feedback, and god bless me... I'll need it with all the reading and posting I'll have to do :biggrin:. I just hope this isn't over-hyped, in a way that I, or any other GM for that matter, won't be able to keep up with.

BTW, I don't find a very crowded world a problem - quite the contrary, things will become hotter faster and players would be intensely pushed into fighting and negotiating to stay alive. 

So let's take it one-by-one:
*
G0DSMACKED -* You're approved. Nice idea. Btw, why did you stop posting in The Father and The Brothers? 

*Komanko -* I'll let you have massive Greeland, if you wish, only because it's a giant, frozen tundra. Mind that the gigantic land you possess will give you penalties and make it harder to defend. Would you like to change you location, or take a smaller piece of Greenland? (I'm not adding you to the map for now)

*Nightlord92 -* Approved and done. Welcome aboard.
*
deathbringer -* Nice race, and some very nice, different idea. but please - DO post some flag, so I'll have something to put on the colonization map. Approved.

*BlackApostleVilhelm -* Approved. And don't worry - no hard feelings from that discussion we had. 

*hippypancake -* Looks like a nice race, but I'm afraid you can't be your civilization's main leader. I want everyone to have someone above them so that I can control you and limit your resources. Please lower your rank. Sorry about that.

*Anfo -* sorry, man, forgot to say -you're in too XD

The new (and very packed) map will be up in just a few minutes.


----------



## dark angel

Any room? If so, I'll edit my race/character/whatever in later, though for now, I need to read through the _huge_ amount of information!


----------



## Samu3

Hmmm... I can play this one then but this will be my last RP (At least until another one ends)

Will have Army up later


----------



## Fog Of War

No problem, take the time you need Samu3 and dark angel.

May I suggest colonizing Africa? It's kind of empty, and maybe you should spread across the world instead of sitting in each other's throats?


----------



## dark angel

Actually, I want South Africa and Madagascar of possible?


----------



## Fog Of War

That's quite a lot for one player. As I stated before, one can start with a territorial piece more or less the size of Germany and France combined. You can have one of the two, if you'd like.


----------



## Samu3

Japan and mabye some of the Chinese coast will be good enough for me


----------



## dark angel

Name: Frieherr Melchior von Ansgar III.

Army: Fifth Galilean Todeskorps.

Army Flag: NA. The Galileans are dour, morose and uncaring for such artistic renderings.

Gender: Male.

Age: 54.

Appearance: Ansgar is tall and well-built. His face is narrow and lupine, with a feral grin akin to that of a hound. His masculine figure is draped in a leather greatcoat, with antiqued fur lining the seeping and shoulders. A regal and emerald cloak of authority is draped from around his neck, showing that he is the leader of his forces. Much like all Galileans, his hair is bleach blonde and he is strangely attractive. His uniform is pristine and perfected, shaming many of his troopers, who themselves keep their uniforms and weaponry at the highest standard. 

Military File: As with all male Galileans, von Ansgar was born in a stud-farm. As they are a militaristic oriented race, von Ansgar began his training with a weapon before he could walk. This has made him a perfect soldier, obedient and dedicated to the purging of all non-human races. The Galileans are among the last few to inhabited the solar system, and because of this, are very xenophobic and territorial. Von Ansgar has no medals or decorations, bar the title of Frieherr, which was inherited from his father. This is due to the solemn nature of the Galileans, believing such things are nothing more than pretty distractions.

Race name: Galileans. 

Appearance: All Galileans are born as motherless beasts. They are tall, handsome, muscular and blonde haired. Those who are born without such characteristics are disposed of by the Todeskorps officials, or if female, placed into a male-ruled school system until they are aged enough to be placed in a stud-farm for further breeding.

Home Planet: The Galileans do not originate from a single planet. Instead they are birthed across the Galilean Moons - Io, Europa, Ganymede and Callisto. Each of the four Moons have their own attributes to their warrior-bred population, but each are equally proud and yet, strangely dour. Jupiter and its other natural (And unnatural on some occasions..) also belong to the Galileans, but are mostly uninhabited save for colonies of several thousand heads.

Nature: The Galileans are uncaring, dour and xenophobic. Personal rivalries are not tolerated within the Todeskorps, to an extent that they are punishable by death. Due to their extreme xenophobia, the Galileans are completely unwilling to make alliances with both Xenos and human races. The Galileans have, in their time, completely annihilated several alien races, and on two occasions, other human splinters. 

History: I can’t really go into this, as it would be too detailed. However, basically - 

1) The original, natural Galileans flee from Earth and its many wars, bound for the stars.

2) After the fleet of one thousand ships arrives at Mars, a battle ensues. The red planet is torturously burned by the Galileans, with every man and boy being executed on sight, while the women are dragged onto obsolete vessels and impregnated with genetically engineered foetus. In a matter of two months, the first of the modern Galileans are birthed.

3) Earth dignitaries arrive at Mars, finding it broken and damned. A hunting fleet is sent in the wake of the Galileans. Within a matter of months, they find the birthing ships adrift, gutted by weapons fire. 

4) Thirty years pass. The Solar System is barbarically plagued by the Galileans, who are now led by the blonde-haired monsters. The Galilean Moons house several bio-domes, allowing the women to be given a stable environment during their pregnancies.

5) A peace treaty is settled between the Galileans and the other inhabitants of the Solar System. This is hazy however, and eventually abandoned when the Galileans reach a technological state that boosts them into first place.

Military Focus: The Galileans are a terror force. They pillage, slaughter and plunder that which they can. Worlds are left barren beneath their endless boot falls, foliage crushed and rendered into nothingness. They attack as one fluid force, fighting with fearful efficiency. Their weapons are solid-slug firers, although the Galileans have also been spotted fighting with energy-laced pikes when needed. 

I’ll take Madagascar, then. Something about a immensly fortified island, is fearful, right? 

Not the best of races, but I’ll expand on them a lot more in the coming weeks.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Yeah i haven't really gone into detail with mine but i'll flesh them out while we play.

Fog of war, Are we allowed to change our starting force. For instance, i have an extra 10 air transports but 20 less armoured tanks and 20 less infantry?


----------



## komanko

Seriously Kayvaan 20 infantry = 10 air units... I don't think so XD but hey its not my call.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

well i don't know, maybe all tanks for an extra ten aircraft  besides i did say 20 tanks AND infantry.

Edit: Sorry, just realised that we have 1000 infantry not 100. make it 300 infantry and 20 tanks.


----------



## deathbringer

im sorry but i have to say it
This is a great idea and all but worthy of a medal... really

To my knowledge only darkreever and euphrati have rp medals. oes that give you a hint of how hard they are to get, reever who has run this rp forum for so long and euphrati who is by far and away the best rper on here.

Shows they are exclusive.

Unexpekted has run two tanks in attention brothers. Reavan is running three great rp's others are running good ones too. In general it takes dedication, which i dont possess, and skill. While the idea is creative, age of dragons is just as creative in essence.....

I'm just saying come down off the ceiling for a bit, were all excited but this rp could go from awesome to sour in twenty seconds and generally divulge into absolute chaos if not well managed.

I have total faith in fog of war, more so than i do in myself to post regularly at the moment yet I just think everyone needs to take a little step back and look again.

Sod it i feel like a grinch but as exciting this is it has as much chance of going wrong as right

Oh and euph my flag is up, never a truer word spoken in jest


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i might have use for you Deathbringer, i might.....*scratches chin*


----------



## Lord Ramo

If there is any room left then I would like to join, however if there isn't well its my fault for posting so late.

Name: Major Racheal Marshall

Army: 212th United Federation Corps Designation "Hell Jumpers"

Army Flag: Flag shown below

Gender: Female

Age:32

Appearance: Racheal stands at around 6"2, humanoid but with longer limbs than most. Her skin is of the most dazzling white, which contrasts with her shortly kept black hair. Like most of the United Federation Corps she is seen in perfectly kept uniform, whether that is dress uniform or her combat fatigues, in the urban camouflage. 

Military File: Racheal like all children of the United Federation was put through military school at a young age. She excelled in skirmishes and ambushes and her superiors took note of her ability to cope under pressure and to adapt to the situation change when she was made a platoon leader. She left military school receiving top honours, one of the top 10 in a class of 80. After this she enrolled to become an officer in the Federation and has seen action over a dozen star systems, known for her ability to think under pressure, ensuring that her men go back home alive. When on the defence she has however been known to be steadfast, not moving from the position.

Race Name: United Federation

Appearance: The United Federation is a coalition of several planets, mostly humanoid in the omega quadrent of the Castor system. The other members of the Federation are extremely tall but physically weak scaled beings called the Xesopts. They make up the political structure of the United Federation.

Home Planet: The Federation's home planet is Minos IV which is also the planet from which Racheal hails from. It is a heavily urbanised area, containing many space ports which are home to the Federation's proud and deadly fleet.

Nature: The Federation Corps are highly disciplined soldiers, few in number but having the willing ability to go straight into a fight even if they are heavily outnumbered.

History: A splinter fleet from a human empire, long ago forgotten in the history books of the Federation (which may still exist) settled in the quadrant. They soon expanded from their home planet and threatened the other planets in the system causing all out war. Eventually a alliance and peace treaty were formed, hence the Federation was born. The Federation boasts 7 members now, and each have a say in political and military matters.

Military Focus: The Federation uses very few ground vehicles, preferring to use shock infantry attacks alongside air assaults. As such there are very few tanks in the army, most being used as command vehicles. Once the Federation Corps focus on a mission they punch in hard and fast, trying to use overwhelming infantry and air force before their opponent can react to this. They still use solid slug weapons, mainly the M74 Tactical assault rifle, (A G36C). On the Defence they use artillery and their infantry to hold a position whilst air assault specialists fighting alongside the aircraft start counter attacks along the front. (Wondering if i could swap out all the tanks artillery?) The 212 uses extensive air assaults co-ordinated with dropping troops into enemy positions quickly. This has earnt them the nickname "Hell Jumpers" which soon became an official name for it.

If I'm in can I settle in New Zealand?

pioneers: 500
Armed Infantry: 1,000 
Artillery: 25
Airships: 35


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

How many people are you accepting, FoW.... I'm interested, but I need to read more.

And dear god, this is most likely the most epic recruitment rate seen in years.


----------



## Angel of Blood

These guys are basically Catachans people, with a little Tanith mixed in.

Name: Colonel Stone

Army: 17th Kayvan Jungle Fighters 'Kayvan Devils'

Army Flag: Have none, just their regimental cap badge, A alien creatures head(think Hormogaunt) with a long dagger through it and a scroll across the bottom with 'XVII Kayvan Devils' on it. For the sake of the map though use this 
View attachment 8476


Gender: Male

Age: 38

Appearence: 6"2. Stone is like all Kayvans very muscular with bulging arms and a barrel chest. His brown hair kept cropped short and usually with either a black bandanna or black beret on. Wears tough camoflage combat fatigues and a sleevless top and a camo-cape. He is almost perpetually smoking a cigar and has a long cut down his left cheek. 

Military File: Fighting since the day of his birth on Kayvan, Stone like all Kayvans lived a harsh life, fighting for every year of his survival on the inhospitable planet. Like all of the population he joined the army at the age of 12 and quickly established himself as a solid soldier and even better commander as he grew older, quickly rising through the ranks. After years of hard fought battles against aliens and other scum in the galaxy he was promoted and given command of the 'Kayvan Devils', the most infamous regiment in the army. He is a charasmatic commander, leading from the front in battle and keeping morale and courage up at all times, not that courage is ever lacking with the Kayvans. Some would consider him reckless and somewhat arrogant, but Stone is simply confident and proud of his regiments skills and abilities.


Race Name: Kayvans, part of the Human Empire in the Alpha Centauri star system.

Appearence: Human. All Kayvans are extremely fit and with large muscles, those who are unfit or weak simply do not survive on Kayvan. Almost all of them wear simple combat fatigues with light tops and black bandannas or berets.

Home Planet: Kayvan. Kayvan is a death world by most civilisations reckonings. A inhospitable jungle planet where both plants aswell as the animals will try to kill you. (essentialy its Catachan guys, you know the drill)

Nature: Part of the human empire who dominate the Alpha Centuri star system, the Kayvans will go where the empires leaders demand and follow out their orders, although the Kayvans seem heavily arrogant and insubordinate to the rest of the Empires forces, thinking themselves as tougher than most due to their harsh upbringing.

History: Kayvan was discovered by the empire and thought to be unfit for colonisation after several survey teams were all lost mere days after landing on the planets. But soon settlements were detected on the orbital scans and contact was made with the Kayvans who were amazingly also human. The Kayvans soon joined the fold of the Empire and when armed with the latest weapons and equipment began supplying men from the planet as troops to the Imperial Army. The Kayvans have a large reputation for being tough, stubborn and seemingly care-free of the dangers in the galaxy, believing if you can survive on Kayvan, anywhere else is a walk in the park. The 17th Regiment, the Kayvan Devils are particularly infamous for their attitude and battle honors. They seem to be perpetually joking or making light of the worst situations and use any means to achive their goals, regardless of colateral damge.

Military Focus: Jungle fighters first and foremost although they can adapt to fight in any enviroment. The Kayvans, the Devils in particular are excellent light infantry and scouts, living off the jungle itself and being able to survive by themselves without resupply for sustained periods of time. Silent and patient hunters, they are almost always covered in camo-paint and their camo cloaks, able to blend into the background of any jungle, forest or green zones seemlessly. They make heavy use of traps, misdirection and distractions. All equiped with a Kayvan knife, a long dagger/sword about 60cm's. Their weapons are a combination of lasguns, shotguns and some specialist and heavier weapons.

I'll have the lower part of the Amazon Basin, if you look at this picture, ideally the area around where it says 'Basin' http://www.fas.org/irp/imint/docs/rst/Sect6/amazon_map01.jpg


----------



## Euphrati

Sheesh DB, just make me blush like a schoolgirl why don't you? :blush: Keep pushing me up on this pedestal and I'm going to start believing that I actually belong there!

As far as the award goes- It seems to me that this rp is a _good idea_, however that is the prefect use for Heresy's Reputation feature. The member awards seem to be (and Darkreever would have to validate my conjecture on this) more geared towards those who have taken things that one step further through their long term dedication, skill, and/or helping to bring other members up a notch through their work in a given field.

If you feel that someone really deserves such a thing- then by all means drop a pm with your reasons to a mod (they will pass it on for deliberation) and nominate that person for said award.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

would love to see you in this thing Euph


----------



## Euphrati

As interesting as the concept might be, you know that I hold to a personal quota of 3 active rp's at any given time and with the reviving of HoO it will actually push me over that as things stand.

Secondly- Although the settings of rp’s on these forums are not limited, I am personally here for those set in the WH40k and WH worlds.

With those two things in mind, I will saddly have to watch from the sidelines on this one.


----------



## Fog Of War

*Angel of Blood, Dark Angel -* Approved. I understand your race's needlessness in flags and such, but please, DO give me something to throw in the map. I'll add you to the map as soon as you add a picture, a drawing or a flag of some sort.
*
Lord Ramo -* approved. welcome back.
*
Farseer Darvaleth, Samu3 -* I'm alright with waiting for you to make your sheets, but please - don't keep everybody else waiting for too long.


Ladies and Gentlemen - *this recruitment is now closed!* You may still write sheets if you'd like, and I might add you later on.

And deathbringer - as I said before, although I appreciate the general good feedback, I hope that this hype hasn't killed the RP already.

All of you - here are the rules. If you wish to play this RP, you have to accept them:

1. Post at least once every update. (3-4 days)
2. My post counts as an update. You may only post once per update. You wish to react or do something critical? PM me. We don't want this massive, intense RP spiral to go out of control. I promise - noone will be allowed to use the fact you've used your update to send his legions and destroy you. Battles will be gradual, and conclusions will take some time to take effect.
3. If you didn't post during an update - your ministers will take care of urgent matters - for example, if you are attacked and missed the update, your 2nd in command (you guessed it - played by yours truly) will handle it the best he can, depending on the race's nature and doctrines.

If you accept the following, I welcome you to my world... the new world.


----------



## Scathainn

Alright, time to get things started!

When are we gonna see the action thread?


----------



## Fog Of War

1-2 days from now. For now - I shall retire to my bed. We all need some rest, eh?

See you tomorrow. If you have any questions, suggestions or any other thing you may freely PM me or post here... better PM


----------



## blackhole

Im in for this I like the site already.

Is the Eastern US open? I'll have a race up later, if there's anymore room.


----------



## Scathainn

It's full bro, sorry :cray:


----------



## blackhole

Well best of luck to your RP then.


----------



## Samu3

*Faction*
Name: Ferousian’s

Appearance: They have a long sleek and slender form with skin coloured bright white. They posses six limbs, two legs and four arms the legs resemble that of an Earth horse while the arms are more humanoid with three fingers on each. Facial features include two eyes that are all are deep blue with no pupil to speak of and a single nose which lies completely flat between the eyes. There is no obvious speech centre, no organ which can appear to emit sound. Regardless they continue to maintain they have one and can speak like any other race.

Home Planet: Fernus Prime

Nature: Ferousians look to advance their knowledge of the universe and better themselves always. For them this has lead to the “NET” a massive online computer system which all Ferousians can link to provided they are in range of connection and have been cyber-rised. The “NET” is what can be translated into modern day terms as an internet on a universal scale which connects and can share information between individuals.

In order to access the “NET” all citizens must undergo Cyberization, a process that involves the removal of the Organic brain in exchange for a mechanical one. For the Ferousians this is a common practice, it is their belief that a soul or a “Ghost” as they call it cannot be bound by one form and by moving the memories of an individual into another mind, you also move the Ghost. Therefore many of the population have mechanical parts or are wholly mechanical also known as Cyborgs.
It is unfortunate that because of this many races they have come into contact with refuse to trade under the grounds that they do not wish to open up this practice to their own population for fear of them taking up the belief.

History
Year 12.000 Ferousians dominate home planet of Fernus Prime, space travel becomes possible.
Year 14.657 First colony outside of home world established
Year 24.986 Contact with first Space faring race, diplomatic relations begin
Year 24.999 War with foreign space faring race breaks out. 
Year 41.865 The First Contact War Ends Ferousians pronounced victor 
Year 42.111 Civil war breaks out over opposing theories of ruling Government
Year 43.400 Civil War results in a Monarchy, General Gu’llanarke pronounced Emperor
Year 51.768 Earth found dispatch of armed forces authorized.

Military Organization: The Ferousians have a long and detailed Military Tech tree but to put it very simply they favor rather small amounts of elite soldiers over many terrible ones. They do not utilize ground infantry and all there standard troops are mounted in small mobile tank vehicles known as Jarki’llar’s or J’llars for short









These tanks are versatile attack units with light armor so that they can use a strong fiber string to “Swing” from building to building, rooftop to rooftop. The Jarki’llars are armed with two Ballistic heavy machine guns, one in each hand and an explosive propulsion device which is remained caped for safety until use. (A Rocket launcher basically)
These however are expensive pieces of equipment and there deployment should be avoided if at all possible.
Tanks Are simply a larger version of these there Jarki'llar counter-parts, although they resemble the Earth scorpian more than anything else. Tanks However are not being deployed to this engagement as there use was deemed unnecessary, if need for them arrives ground command (Myself) must submit an offical request for reinforcements









Thats the faction but basicly

Pros - The "NET" for communication, Elite soldiers, can look after themselfs
Cons- Terrible traders, Very Low numbers, ineffective at communication outside of their own race.


----------



## blackhole

Wait so there is still more room in the game just not in the US?


----------



## Samu3

Wait see the previos page


----------



## Scathainn

Samu3 had reserved a slot already, he already told the host he wanted to be involved and the host said yes. This is just his sheet.


----------



## blackhole

Ah ok never mind then.


----------



## emporershand89

Hey Fog of War, i set my place where I would like to land, did you get it.

I would like New England(thats Massachutes, NH, Maine, basically the north eastern united states), or Japan.

Samu3, really man, really, I'm really disappointed man. Your gonna copy from Ghost in a Shell anime, man, your suppose to invent a basic race. but I am interested to see how you use them, still, I think they are way over-powered.


A


----------



## komanko

I am pretty sure that FOW can determine if Samu's race is over powered by himself. Also why would you mock him for using a race which exists already, other people did the same here, if he wants to use them thats his choice and there is no reason to mock him about it.


----------



## Samu3

Whats the matter Ghost in the Shell? I thought about making my own but I would most likely stuff it up somehow....


Dont worry I've PMed Fog about Power Issues most likely I will have very little units to work with (As in I have one tank you have 50 guys)
That and How well they do could depend completely on there terrian. Put a MiniTank in a rainforest and through it may be a fast attack unit its not going very far considering how dense the trees are packed.


----------



## emporershand89

Wow, komanko, their you go again turning a simply statement into an outrage:ireful2:. Just shut it and listen for a sec. I wasn't mocking him, that isn't even allowed. i was just curious and downtroddended that he didn't have a more ambitious idea. So please calm down.

Samu3, I apologise if I sent the worng message, I was hoping you had a more ambitious idea dude. But if he allows it, its cool with me man, the character looks good, bon chance


----------



## Samu3

Np I got it, But I don't really want to wright out a whole new race's life story, take to long and it would drag on so I went with something that works.


----------



## emporershand89

Na, its ok, I'm not asking you too. 

Though I got one question, the Tachkoma's, will they play a vital role as commanders, or are they the basic troops????


----------



## Samu3

There Standard line Troops technically 
But the pilots are high ranking, they have to be to be trusted with thr machine in the first place.
So no they are not the Commanders they are line troops, however as a stated in under the Cons part they are Very Low in number and have to really on speed and stealth if they dont want to get ganked by the other races.
The Commanders tend to pilot Tachkoma's that way everybody is on the same page, besides its not like they can man a tank they would never keep up with the Tachkoma's otherwise.


----------



## emporershand89

Aw, true to the anime, ok, I'll be interested to see how you work with them ,it will definitly provide good sport for my dudes, hahaahahahahahh:laugh:


----------



## Samu3

I wish your warriers luck in trying to keep up


----------



## Angel of Blood

Edited in a flag symbol in my army sheet


----------



## hippypancake

ok just made him a leader of the strike force instead of overall leader Fog.


----------



## Scathainn

emporershand89 said:


> I wasn't mocking him, that isn't even allowed. i was just curious and downtroddended that he didn't have a more ambitious idea.





emporershand89 said:


> Samu3, really man, really, I'm really disappointed man. Your gonna copy from Ghost in a Shell anime, man, your suppose to invent a basic race.


Sounds like mocking to me. Also, where was it said he was supposed to invent a race? 

And do you have some sort of beef with Komanko? If so, please leave that kind of stuff out of here. Heresy-Online is organized around comradeship; this isn't Warseer :victory:


----------



## Samu3

Dont worry about it EM and me sorted it out mostly on PM chat, thanks for standing up for me but there's no hard feelings between us.


----------



## hippypancake

Fog Of War said:


> All of you - here are the rules. If you wish to play this RP, you have to accept them:
> 
> 2. My post counts as an update. You may only post once per update. You wish to react or do something critical? PM me. We don't want this massive, intense RP spiral to go out of control. I promise - noone will be allowed to use the fact you've used your update to send his legions and destroy you. Battles will be gradual, and conclusions will take some time to take effect.


I suggest not limiting to only one post as if people are having diplomatic conversations it would be easier to do it closer to each other instead of one per 3-4 days. May I humbly suggest only one post of action per update (example: X decides to attack Y, and moves his forces in Y's direction.) while diplomatic posts have X(>1) amount of posts per update so they may get politics through in multiple posts like this

(X asks Y a question, Y replies with a counter-proposal,
X refuses and states reason and new proposal, Y refuses.
X threatens with war, Y accepts declaration and they use their action post to move their armies toward each other)
with your system that would take 12-16 days to do while it could possibly take a couple days

Of course this is your decision entirely and if you stand by your system I just want to clarify I ACCEPT THE RULES don't think of this as me saying I will only play with system posted above. Just thought I would give a suggestion for you  can't wait for the action thread to come up so we can see how it works


----------



## Samu3

Diplomacy could be done by PM's and the results of the talks could be posted once there complete and confirmed?


----------



## hippypancake

Samu3 said:


> Diplomacy could be done by PM's and the results of the talks could be posted once there complete and confirmed?


well that could work too...it could be alot more secretive which could be more realistic...but Fog might want to know exactly what we are saying to each other


----------



## Scathainn

I agree with the hippyman.

Diplomacy posts should not count towards the limit (or have a separate limit), but military action posts should be limited to one per update. Although this could mean deathbringer's race having an inifinite number of posts 

Just my $0.02 :victory:


----------



## Fog Of War

*emporershand89 -* I don't think that Samu3's race is too powerful, conisdering the fact that they will deploy very little soldiers. I'm really asking because I would like to know - why do you think they would be over-powered, if I reduced there numbers? 
BTW, I've already added you to the planned map. I'll just upload the final version when it's ready.

*Samu3 - *approved for now, let's just finish this discussion about your race. I'll add you to the map later.
*
hippypancake, Samu3 - *That's what I was going to offer. The public decelerations and physical actions could be in your post. However, private, diplomatic meetings can be held in PMs. Just be sure to PM me too, explaining the context of the meeting and its results.


----------



## Samu3

Alright its decided I have no Tanks 
But I have Ten of these guys 








Attack chopper Go!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

this will be interesting with so many land based species, im liking this a lot


----------



## komanko

BAV its only that everyone use land based species. I don't even think that anyone decided to use naval forces here.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i dont care about naval forces, im speaking that no one really thought outside of the box in that everyone is roughly dependent on land. i think mine is the only one that can breath under water and on top of that can build thier structures on the ocean floor if need be. just sayin lol


----------



## komanko

You said roughly dependent on land? I say nuclear weapons. This will erase their need for land.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

you are one of those komanko lol i dont think you quite understand what im getting at, what im trying to say is that while the forces are planetside mine have a distinct advantage in that we can breath under water and do not need land at all to build our structures. we dont need to use our air transports because we can swim from locale to locale and so on and so forth


----------



## komanko

I dont want to here you excuses. A nuclear weapon will wipe you out and if it does not get under the water. Ill take 20 men strap nuclear missiles to each one and throw them into the water. They will be a strike force which will deliver the missiles directly to you. If thats not enough Ill just use chemical warfare and poison all the seas XD


----------



## G0DSMACKED

I should have just played tyranids like i do in 40k. I could wipe this planet clean in 2 3 weeks tops. lol j/k


----------



## deathbringer

The one post thing is an irritating rule. If a charactor talks to me I'm going to reply whether I've posted or not. If I'm negotiating diplomatically and he replies then hell yeah im going to advance talks as much as i can.

As for pm's, doing it by pm in my opinion makes the rp a forum game not an rp. Roleplaying is to me about being a charactor and writing about him. What's the point of that if you negotiate mostly by pm, I mean what will you post about in the rp.

I sat and looked at the sky it was nice, diplomatic talks went on in the background between me and other sly people. Na rping has to be done in thread. Yes it makes it more obvious but to be honest I dont think when we land we will know where everyone is.

At first we should be blind searching the new world looking for others our comm links on the wrong frequency or unadapted. Do you consolidate your position and wait for hostiles or do you go out and search the new world? I know what my pacifists will do

. It makes it more realistic and to me more fun. 
Obviously gm's concept his rules though


And btw komanko when you've learnt to pull nukes out of your ass tell me...I'm sure we could make a fair bit of money


----------



## emporershand89

hahahahahaha, for once komanko has an awesome idea, hahaha, I love it komanko. Suicidal nuclear infantry, sweet!!:laugh:

But being serious, good idea. however, i feel nukes would make this contest unfair, cause then you could just drop it on the enemies main profuction city/town.facilitiy. I mean, wouldn't that make it unfair to you???

Another question as well, more for Fog of War. This is future space faring civiliations right??? why would we have need for navies when he was star ships fighting above. The star ships could float in the water and become warships, I've seen it done in numerous sci-fi movies, anime, and other media. Would you allow us to bring star ships from orbit and plop them into the ocean to be used as warships????


----------



## emporershand89

Oh, and deathrbinger, nice call, I agree. In the game Diplomacy, however, people are allowed to have "backdoor" negotiations. Don't you think they should be allow to do that via PM??????


----------



## revan4559

emporershand89 said:


> hahahahahaha, for once komanko has an awesome idea, hahaha, I love it komanko. Suicidal nuclear infantry, sweet!!:laugh:
> 
> But being serious, good idea. however, i feel nukes would make this contest unfair, cause then you could just drop it on the enemies main profuction city/town.facilitiy. I mean, wouldn't that make it unfair to you???
> 
> Another question as well, more for Fog of War. This is future space faring civiliations right??? why would we have need for navies when he was star ships fighting above. The star ships could float in the water and become warships, I've seen it done in numerous sci-fi movies, anime, and other media. Would you allow us to bring star ships from orbit and plop them into the ocean to be used as warships????


THINK how heavy is a space ship? They way thousands of tons maybe more within space itself, and within space they use alot of energy/fuel just to move. Now times their weight by 9.81(which is earth's gravitation pull/increase in speed when someone is falling by meters per seconds). The star/space ship will weight even more within the atmosphere then in space meaning they would use almost all power just to stay off the ground.

This is the reason why all races in warhammer 40k(other then tyranids and maybe necrons) build their ships in space, because it means they dont expend huge amounts of energy getting their ships out of the atmosphere.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Revans hit the nail right on the head. although i am curious as to whats going to happen to our ships in orbit??


----------



## deathbringer

Yes talk to people by pm but you have to know they exist to negotiate. That was my point.

I dont see the point of rping if all the negotiations are going to be done behind the scenes.

I mean remember whats happening here

We are seperate species converging on this planet. You wont be finding others for a while. So any negotiations would be very forthright at first as you wouldnt trust the others an inch so you wouldnt be doing anything by the back door for a while.

Plus i still maintain it should be done in thread, its an rp thread, not an rp whisper in cornors. Not as good as it sounded in my head but i stand by it


----------



## Fog Of War

Deathbringer - This rule you call irritating may just be the only way to keep 15 players + a GM posting in a way that won't make you want to kill yourself. 
If you or any other player (I hope you guys are reading this) have a better idea - go ahead and suggest it. I like reading dialogues etc but if any player will post anytime he'd like - we'll have scrolls to answer rather then posts.


----------



## revan4559

Fog Of War said:


> Deathbringer - This rule you call irritating may just be the only way to keep 15 players + a GM posting in a way that won't make you want to kill yourself.
> If you or any other player (I hope you guys are reading this) have a better idea - go ahead and suggest it. I like reading dialogues etc but if any player will post anytime he'd like - we'll have scrolls to answer rather then posts.


How about 2-3 posts per update, BUT with a post order.


----------



## komanko

I suggest that you just state the topics you are currently referring to. For example.

First post, 

*Offensive Action*


Second post,

_* Diplomacy*_
blablablbalbablablablablabla

Thrid post, 

*Diplomacy Results*


and so on... Thing like that will help you skip thing that aren't important for the update, like the process of the diplomatic talk.


----------



## deathbringer

Look my thoughts are 
one post per update however if in dialogue with another charactor you can continue that dialogue going continue it
i dont see the problem


----------



## Fog Of War

I'll take komanko's method. It's a good idea to have everything written down in the thread, only filtered and sorted. That way you can read the parts interesting for you.

My fear out of free posting was that such a busy RP will go out of control if the 15 players will post 2-3 times every update. That would create a gigantic amount of info. 

So, to sum up - you can post all you want, but you need sort your actions to save time and effort for readers - Military actions, diplomatic actions and dialogues, diplomatic outcomes etc.

I'll post an updated list of rules in the action thread.
Now we just have to wait for Farseer Darvaleth to post his sheet, and for the others who need to post flags or symbols for me to put on the map. Cheers!


----------



## Lord Ramo

So do I get my artillery instead of tanks? I am easily confused (or maybe drunk not sure which)


----------



## dark angel

One thing about the Galileans is - They don't breed a non-warrior caste. Each man will carry a weapon of some form, so the pioneers are still going to be military....

Also, for the symbol, I couldn't find anything suitably morbid bar this - 

http://www.ns88.com/ns88/images/totenkopf.jpg


----------



## emporershand89

Fog of War, I agree that Komanko has a good idea, however, I feel that you should do the diplomacy first or seperatly. I feel that if we have the offensive stage first, that we will all be attacking each other before the facts are out.

Let the players argue first, then once they have made up their mind we can kill each other.

I had another question as well. Dealing with actual wars and conquest, are we just gonna post "I'm taking over America/canada/ Africa, or are you gonn have the map sectioned out.

And in addition, how do we conduct battles with characters??? I'm still rather confused on these points??


----------



## Angel of Blood

I have no idea whether this would complicate things further or help it, but what about two action threads? a combat one and a diplomacy thread. The more i think about the more it sound like it would probably complicate things further, but hey, just throwing out ideas


----------



## dark angel

Diplomacy? Why? The Galileans are here to conquer, not to prance around with some alien scum. As for the battles - No one, I repeat, no one*, is to kill ay of my people without consulting me first. If you wish to destroy a swathe of the Galileans, let me know, and I may agree. Or, I may give you a royal fuck off. 

*Fog of War is obviously not counted amongst this, I meant the players!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Same can be said about my Kayvans. If you think your tall blonde haired nancy boys can take a casual stroll into our jungle your in for a nasty suprise!


----------



## dark angel

Think? I know, my good fellow. Your steroid monkeys will be crushed into the dirt by two thousand boots, and then your women harvested. Watch out, the Galileans are about :grin:


----------



## bobss

Genocidal sick-fuck ^


...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Dear god, one day later and another 5 pages... thank you, FoW, I'll post now. Just give me a minute.


----------



## G0DSMACKED

One does not simply walk into Korea. It's black gates are guarded by more than just The People. There is evil there that does not sleep. The great eye is ever watchful. It is a barren wasteland, riddled with fire, ash, and dust. The very air you breathe is a poisonous fume. Not with ten thousand men could you do this. It is folly.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

*Name:* Patriarch Barjak Harkeneth

*Army:* 16th Colonisation Force - Harkeneth III

*Army Flag:*









*Gender*: Male

*Age:* 65 years

*Appearance:*









Humanoid, powerfully-built; underneath, Barjak has no face; along with his entire race, they have what looks like simply a black mask, with no human features. Otherwise, their skin also being pure black, they seem human. Barjak is strong and athletic, and well-muscled for his kind. His armour is the most sophisticated available to his entire force.

*Military File:* Barjak was born into high-society, and his rank was assured from birth; he was trained in the Royal Academy for the armed forces, and trained also in personal combat as well as leadership. He has fought in a few, small-scale invasions, but this is his first, own assignment; colonising Earth.

*Race*

*Race Name:* The Sangargii

*Appearance:* Like their leader, the Sangargii have no facial features, are humanoid, and have totally black skin.

*Home Planet:* Sangorge

*Nature and Society:* Whilst not overly-aggressive, the Sangargii have been known to undertake extremely cruel acts; they are reserved and cool, but when pushed, their anger is terrible. They have a strong core of arts, and believe in an autocracy, under their benevolent and loved Lord Zargii. There is a strong, prominent aristocracy called the Zorganii, of which Barjak is a member.

*History:* The Sangargii have only recently reached the stars; developing plasma-drive travel only a few centuries ago. The planet Sangorge had been united under the first Lord, only for him to die and leave his young son, now Lord Zargii himself. Establishing several colonisation fleets, Lord Zargii ordered the Patriarchs to expand the new empire, and colonise worlds worthy of his name. Patriarch Barjak Harkeneth found Earth; and made landfall immediately. His space cruiser landed as well, and served as the beach-head for expansion.

*Military Focus:* Swift-moving, surgical strikes; whilst they prefer to engage on their own terms and attack lightning-fast, when required the standard bulk-infantry can be used as a force on foot, supported by long-range Sangargii artillery, which is one of the race's key strengths. They bombard the enemy from a distance, hit them with fast attacks, then engage with the main army to mop up the rest.

*Resources:* 500 Pioneers, 800 Armed Infantry (150 designated for lightning-strikes) 10 heavy tanks(think techno leman russ), 15 high-speed land transport vehicles(think eldar skimmers but with wheels), and 10 heavy artillery guns (think basilisk but more techno), as well as 10 Airships(think techno thunderhawk/eldar tank).

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: Resources edited.

Also, if this is acceptable, I would like to colonise the southern tip of India, please.


----------



## Angel of Blood

was wondering when someone would snag india


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

beware what lurks in the deeps. komanko you would readily use that many nukes just to get rid of little old me? apparently you do not know about nuclear fallout and what that many nukes could do to the planet itself, most likely ruin the whole ecosystem and therefore piss everyone else off lol


----------



## Scathainn

_We are Drüd. Drüd is all. All is Drüd. Drüd exists to dominate. We exist to dominate. Drüd consumes all. All is sustenance for Drüd. The Worldship has come. This world is for the Worldship. The Worldship is Drüd. Drüd is the Worldship. This world is for Drüd. Submit to Drüd or die._

I like getting pumped up like this :biggrin:


----------



## komanko

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> beware what lurks in the deeps. komanko you would readily use that many nukes just to get rid of little old me? apparently you do not know about nuclear fallout and what that many nukes could do to the planet itself, most likely ruin the whole ecosystem and therefore piss everyone else off lol


Ha pitiful fallout wont stop me from sending all my nuclear rocket infantry to their death again and again. This doctrine was used by Stalin himself. If one unit dies, make more until you overwhelm the position after all human life is expendable.


----------



## emporershand89

ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, Godsmack, thats awesome man, thats soo freak'in awesome, ahahahahahahahahahah!!!! 


and Vilhelm good point, if we ruin the planet from nuclear fallout, then our leaders will be pissed and we losse. 

So when do we get started, I've got goose bumps all ready, muuhahahahahahah!!!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

of course it is! hahaha im assuming that Antarctica has its large ice shelves back and that the North Pole is also covered in a shit load of ice? 

From the dark deeps we come to take this world. We are the lords of the great ocean that surrounds all in the universe.....the depths, the dark, we are its masters....in the void no one can hear you scream. -Battlecry of the Blades of Seronnas


----------



## Scathainn

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> From the dark deeps we come to take this world. We are the lords of the great ocean that surrounds all in the universe.....the depths, the dark, we are its masters....in the void no one can hear you scream. -Battlecry of the Blades of Seronnas


Pretty long battlecry


----------



## hippypancake

Scathainn said:


> Pretty long battlecry


Nah not for those space water snakes


----------



## Samu3

Really? I would have thought that "Lets get em boys!" would have been enough but I guess thats just the ork player in me.
Mabye I could combat the underwater snakes with Amfibius Jarki'llars? Not the ideal solution..... Mabye the best way is just not to piss the snakes off then mabye you could get away with not having to deal with it......


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ha ha, you guys are so excited about this... :grin: I wonder if the Sangargii will get free curry.....?


----------



## Samu3

If so then I want an Alliance under the grounds that we want free curry to


----------



## Scathainn

Alliance? The word does not exist in the Drüd dictionary.

The closest equivalent would be _S'sket'tmos'hs_, which literally translates to _"race we are saving to kill for later."_

:biggrin:


----------



## hippypancake

Scathainn said:


> Alliance? The word does not exist in the Drüd dictionary.
> 
> The closest equivalent would be _S'sket'tmos'hs_, which literally translates to _"race we are saving to kill for later."_
> 
> :biggrin:


I think you mean "keppninni fyrir að nauðga og rænandi"...I'll leave it to you to translate but will give you the hint that...it's Icelandic xD

(Also just saw that you live in Seattle. xD I live in Lynnwood!


----------



## Scathainn

I recognize Icelandic, being Norwegian.... :biggrin:

And Lynwood? Bah. You know what they say about those Lynwoodians.

Actually, I have no idea what they say. Or if Lynwoodian is the correct terminology.


----------



## hippypancake

Scathainn said:


> I recognize Icelandic, being Norwegian.... :biggrin:
> 
> And Lynwood? Bah. You know what they say about those Lynwoodians.
> 
> Actually, I have no idea what they say. Or if Lynwoodian is the correct terminology.


well the best part is that I don't go to LHS...their just a bunch of pansies xD. I prefer Lynnwoodianite


----------



## Fog Of War

*Farseer Darvaleth - *I'm sorry, but I think you really tweaked your resources your favor. Let's talk this over in PM?


I think it's done. The "super-finished" map is here. If I forgot to deploy anyone in this mess - please let me know. I'll give it a few hours and later on - start the action thread.

Good luck in not dying.


----------



## deathbringer

Yup you missed my diplomats, shove them in anywhere but you still havent told me how my forces will be arranged


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

actually if humans were to hear the cry it would sound more like deep snake noises lol they dont have the vocal cords to speak in other languages, hence why they speak with their minds. and yes avoiding pissing us off would be a very good idea


----------



## Samu3

Cant speak other Language's vocals? Hmmm...... Thats going to make diplomacy hard, that is assuming it is something people want.
Dont worry Will try not to:victory:


----------



## dark angel

On the whole nuclear thing - Herr Ansgar is free to do what he wants. The Galileans don't want Earth, but they are not going to let anyone else take it. If that means the use of atomics; then so be it. No one is safe from the Galileans, not even the Galileans! :grin:


----------



## Samu3

Can everyone agree when I say that we will gank the guy he tries to use Nukes?:threaten:
Jks Nukes are not allowed are they?


----------



## komanko

Why use nukes when you can hurl a meteor onto earth crushing any resistance that his left (and also big chunks of the planet).


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Sorry FoW, I'll edit that. Just made a rough guess there.


Oh, and nukes..... perhaps we don't have any yet? Or maybe even we have anti-nuke tech... like interceptor-missiles/lasers. Just make sure you hit the nuke when it's high in the sky, over the sea. :laugh:


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, I think we should outlaw the nukes and only have them allowed at the GM's discresstion. There fun and all, but at this rate the first peraon to get one will win. 

In addition, it will becomes an arms race for nukes instead of a good, story written RPG. Just thought I'd put that out FOG


----------



## Fog Of War

About the nuke you've been talking about - I'm not forbidding anything. If a race to the bomb is what you want - let it be so. This RP is an RP of mistrust, tricky alliances and suspicion. Trust the trustworthy, and keep an eye on the nuke-maniac. That's how it works.

Don't worry though - you will have a star consul which is similar to the UN - if a player goes crazy - you can suggest sanctions, blockades etc. Me and deathbringer are formulating this side of the game. Also, you can always skip the player and complain to his higher leader. 

But if that fails - have a happy nuclear winter!


----------



## revan4559

Fog Of War said:


> About the nuke you've been talking about - I'm not forbidding anything. If a race to the bomb is what you want - let it be so. This RP is an RP of mistrust, tricky alliances and suspicion. Trust the trustworthy, and keep an eye on the nuke-maniac. That's how it works.
> 
> Don't worry though - you will have a star consul which is similar to the UN - if a player goes crazy - you can suggest sanctions, blockades etc. Me and deathbringer are formulating this side of the game. Also, you can always skip the player and complain to his higher leader.
> 
> But if that fails - have a happy nuclear winter!


Or move to Artartica(south pole) which will be completely un-effected.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well it will still have the fallout factor.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I think Patriarch Barjak Harkeneth will just sub-merge India... avoiding the fall-out by being.....


----------



## dark angel

Is it okay if I change the intro? It basically condradicts everything the Galileans are about 

Nothing is beautiful to the Galileans, they don't care for such thoughts. Also; Freiherr von Ansgar wouldn't need any orders from the Graf Council. If the Grafs (One for each Bio-Dome, probably around 200-300.) entrusted him enough to lead such a mission, he wouldn't be running back for orders. The Kaisers (The overall lords of Europa, Ganymedes and Io.) and Kaiserin (Lady of Callisto. Yes! Some women _are_ important to the Galileans.) wouldn't be entirely happy if their appointed leader was suckling from them all the time!


----------



## Fog Of War

dark angel - yeah, sure. Just wanted to guide you a little. Feel free to post your own intro.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Is there any chance of getting a seperate thread with the just the various army sheets on them and no replies. Bit of a mission at the moment searching through this thread to find out about the other armies.


----------



## komanko

You know that you are not supposed to know other players armies after all. So if you prepare according to other players char sheet its not that fair.
Edit: Also nearly every application to this RP is in the first 5 pages.


----------



## revan4559

I claim first post in the action thread! ha!


----------



## Angel of Blood

komanko said:


> You know that you are not supposed to know other players armies after all. So if you prepare according to other players char sheet its not that fair.
> Edit: Also nearly every application to this RP is in the first 5 pages.


 
I'm sorry but i don't agree with that at all. In any RP you need to know about the other posters characters/armies to be able to properly interact with them otherwise it's just going to degenerate into 

"i walked into 'x' country and bumped into some aliens, i cant quite describe what they look like or how they act, i just am aware i have bumped into them. i guess i'll just say hello, oh look we are attacking each other, damn if only i knew at the very least what they looked liked so i could properly describe how i would take action against them or what they have done to me"

I'm not saying go ahead and study their every single battle plan and combat doctrine, but you definetely need to know what they are about to a degree.


----------



## komanko

Ill put it in an other way, its like playing cards and knowing the opponents cards. Im not saying that don't read about the race, what I'm saying that you shouldn't equip and spread your forces in a way that they can counter exactly the opponents battle plan after you have read it in a post of his.


----------



## Angel of Blood

That's not what i intend to do at all. I just want to be able to read about someones army for refrence when seeing their Action posts so i can put what they are saying into context. When the armies are spread through about 100 posts it's annoyingly hard and tedious to do


----------



## komanko

Orkay, then I just misunderstood you. As I said before nearly all armies are in the first five pages.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

god im loving this already. tis a wonderful thing having absolute control over a nation like this


----------



## Fog Of War

Angel of Blood said:


> I'm sorry but i don't agree with that at all. In any RP you need to know about the other posters characters/armies to be able to properly interact with them
> 
> I'm not saying go ahead and study their every single battle plan and combat doctrine, but you definetely need to know what they are about to a degree.


I disagree as well. No real army can immediatly estimate his opponent's army size out of nothing. You can, however, send forces to intelligence and covert operation to try and study your enemy's army size in a specific area.


----------



## Samu3

Sounds fair, They can be discovered and captured however?
if so,how would we work that out?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Does anyone else feel the responsibility for their nation? I really feel like the Sangargii will live or die by my hand. :laugh: It's great.

EDIT: Where are the Ethereals on the map? Because in deathbringer's post he described somewhere similar to where New Sangar, but I don't know where he meant, exactly... he could be somewhere else entirely.


----------



## komanko

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Does anyone else feel the responsibility for their nation? I really feel like the Sangargii will live or die by my hand. :laugh: It's great.


If by responsibility you mean the urge to strap nuclear missiles to their back and see how high can thy fly before they explode then yes I Feel responsible. If no then, nope I don't feel responsibility XD

P.S I wont stop with the nuclear missile jokes, only when Ill stop laughing from them aka making myself laugh.


----------



## deathbringer

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Does anyone else feel the responsibility for their nation? I really feel like the Sangargii will live or die by my hand. :laugh: It's great.
> 
> EDIT: Where are the Ethereals on the map? Because in deathbringer's post he described somewhere similar to where New Sangar, but I don't know where he meant, exactly... he could be somewhere else entirely.


Me and fog of war agreed i'd been put on the map early, however as I have no intention of establishing a colony anywhere, it isn't the ethereal style. They like to keep mobile and just meddle. However the close colony I was talking about was Vilhelm's colony.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ok, thanks for the clear-up. I didn't want to randomly have some guys wandering over then realise they're not going towards me at all. :laugh:


----------



## dark angel

Now that, all, is how the Galileans land a ship. :grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hey! You copied me! I landed my ship! It's not fair! dark angel copied me! Waaaaaaah! :laugh:


----------



## dark angel

I thought you was joking.....You. *Bastard*. :laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

You're so damned cruel to your people. Barjak Harkeneth isn't exactly beneficent, but he's not that bad. Dear god, you're like Dark Eldar. :laugh:

And of course not, I never joke. :secret:


----------



## dark angel

Cruel? No one defies an order from Herr von Ansgar! Not even his old buddies! Bey isn't dead, anyway. He's still interfaced with the _Josef Bader_, but hasn't got any body left. I mean, everyone else is building bases, taking their time, why not just crash a ready-made one? :grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Why crash.... I just landed my one, and unloaded some gear around it, spreading out from its INTACT base. :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo

The only problem I see is that now you have extra heavy guns that you have at your disposal to defend the Island. Mind you I suppose we still have our fleets.


----------



## dark angel

Because the _Josef Bader_ is a collosus, Farseer? It wouldn't have been able to have landed in one piece, even if Bey had been piloting it, anyway. 

Ramo - Battlegroup Ragnarok is still very much alive, my friend. All of you idiots, bringing one ship.... :grin:


----------



## emporershand89

My holy empires ships will take care of Battlefleet Ragnorak( but seriously, I'm a fan of the anime series. love it )



so when do we get started!!!!


----------



## Lord Ramo

I got more than one ship, i have a fleet. But still dammit thought you were out of space.

And EH we have started.


----------



## dark angel

The Galileans have a fleet that numbers 10,000+. Battlegroup Ragnarok is tiny, a flaked scale from the hide of a dragon. In three weeks, the Galileans could have Earth burned to an ash. But then; that wouldn't be a very fun RP!


----------



## emporershand89

yeah, my bad, i just saw that, hehe


----------



## komanko

I am not entirely sure of that but regarding to your diplomatic action Emperorshand. I dont think that you know the frequency that each race broadcast on and also how do you know that they even landed. You only know that the Zaterian are there.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Lol fail EH when do we start... 

And as for bringing one ship, I would think that the strength of each ship is proportional to how many you have. Otherwise people have an unfair advantage to start with. I could've said I landed 5 ships, and have 50 more in orbit... but then they'd all be small, tiny in fact. Instead, I have one beastly ship, "The Dominator", that has landed (properly :laugh: ) on the southern tip of India, "New Sangar".

EDIT: Yes, also EH, how would you know where we've all landed.... and you've moved pretty fast to reach us all, let alone understand our language. My race is new to the stars.


----------



## komanko

Didn't you ever played galactic civilizations? one click of the mouse and surprise you have translators


----------



## dark angel

All of my ships are monsters, bitch. A dreadnaught isn't a tug, after all.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

@komanko:Now THAT would be handy. 

Unfortunatley, My guys fleet ain't what you would call... Brilliant. But hey, All they are really for is deploying the planet forces. they we'll just annoy the living hell out the lot of ya.


----------



## komanko

Iv'e never thought of my ships so from now on they are huge balls of laser resistant fur!!! MUHAHAAHHAHAHA FACE MY FURRY BALLZ ^^


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

:O that is quite disturbing in my mind...

Right I'll make all my ships look like Shai-Hulud (cookie for whoever knows what this is!)


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, Komanko, to address your question your right, I don't know all the locations of where your focres have landed. However I DON" NEED TO KNOW. Almost all the players have major fleets, so all I have to do is send my diplomats via space craft to where each races ships area, which my scans of the planet and the surrounding space ahve already revealed. Simple put, a very nice, old diplomatic man will come knocking on your spaceship asking to talk. you can refuse him or not, does that help

As for my fleet, I have a large fleet, that picture is just of my Yamamoto class battleship(based off of the anime series). My fleets consist of massive warships, and tankers/colony ships for the resources. trust me, we may be holy warriors of honor, but we have the firepower to back it up. My race is a mixture of Klingons from Star Trek, Gundam anime and Star Blaser anime in dealing with weapons, buildings, space ships, e.t.c. hope that answers that question.:wink: Here are the ship classes, I still have one more page.......



















My people want to bring peace before war, then we can kill each other honorbly Farseers, I was hoping for peace.


----------



## deathbringer

I think this is getting rather silly. I mean i can say i have 10 million warships sitting above the planet. I mean seriously who gives a rats ass, cant we just stick with whats on the planet which has been regulated by the gm.

Hence may i suggest that we say that our fleets have moved away and thus diplomacy must continue on the ground?

Obviously its the gm's decision but i think this is getting silly


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

seriously, i doubt that the starships were meant to be a really big part of this Rp they were to get us here and that was relatively it. i can say i have a fleet that is gigantic also and can blast anyone from the sky but that makes it no fun for anyone else, i think the point of us not being able to make contact early was to help us get our base of operations up and running first. i highly doubt that diplomatic relations would begin immediately


----------



## Anfo

Hey, I got a question:
Are their still ruins of the humans on earth or is everything gone and desinagrated?


----------



## Scathainn

I've very deliberately stuck with my Worldship idea and tried to avoid the "lolololol uberfleet".

My one (ONE!) ship serves basically as a giant supply depot; when I ask for things, they are sent, like with everyone else's home worlds. After all, the Worldship IS my race's home. It has no weapons and even if it did it could be destroyed rather easily.

I agree with deathbringer; if our fleets get too overbearing I say we deal away with them.


----------



## emporershand89

My fleet doesn't have a million ships. I think most of our fleets are one large ship, some escort ships, and then the transports and supply ships for the troops. I doubt that any of us will use them other than for artillery support, though it would be cool if we could have space battles.

I actually will have to side against you deathbringer; though I respect your arguement, its a good one.

I actually have a quick question FOG. Dealing with I understand your gonna dish out how to take territory, but do we just say, "I'm taking Europe," and leave it to you or do you want us to specify where to go, like acutal locations????

Also, as for battles, are we just like, I fight you, or are you gonna specifiy the actual sequence for us to describe it???


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I also think that a major space presence will detract.... perhaps some sort of epic gravity failure? We can build satellites etc. for communication to home-worlds but a whole fleet.... it's a bit overkill. Surely they'd go colonise somewhere else?

EDIT: Oh yes, and EH, translators... in fact, I'll allow your guy to wander in, but we won't understand him.... tee hee! He'll have to be lost seeing as we Sangargii have no space presence to scan. xD


----------



## Lord Ramo

My fleet is just here to hold troops that I haven't yet deployed, and provide a communication link between my force and the home planet really.


----------



## komanko

Ill probably just strap some nukes into EH messengers sending them back to his base and BLOWING IT UP!!! Then my fuzzy hairy spaceball will come down on you crashing and spilling white blood all over you. (You heard me!)


----------



## Fog Of War

Alright, alright, here I come to clear the fog:

1. Fleets DON'T have a big role in this RP and I won't let anyone use fleets on the surface because that's like god-modding. If it makes you feel good to say you have ships over the atmosphere - good for you.

2. I was going to talk about a little more organized method of info exchange. While I love detailed posts with effort put in it, the amount of things I have to read and respond to is gigantic. So, what I'm going to do is taking more specific region maps from Wikipedia (Northern USA, Europe etc.) and let you draw your actions (or at least some of them) on it. That way, we can be a little more specific on details and that would save me long, long, redundant hours of reading.

3. About the translators - language is not a problem. You all have universal translators manufactured by an international corporation.

4. I've created in-game time to limit your actions. You can't take over Europe in 4 hours. That would take you days, and colonizing all of it could take weeks.

5. You can't find ruins of human civilizations because they haven't been discovered on this earth. Not saying they don't exist, though.
Any other questions?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

If it's a bother then don't worry, but after each update, could you please just post an updated map? Maybe not every update, just every few, so that we can all see where everyone else is and where they've expanded. It can be really basic, just so long as we can refer to it.

If it's too big a request then by all means, don't do it. I just thought it would be helpful, that's all.

EDIT: And I bet I'm in trouble with EH.... tee hee. But he won't find out for ages, seeing as the guy was barley just dispatched and they don't know who I am, or where... just that I landed vaguely in south-eastern Asia. It's only a diplomat! And he was very rude! (Bad translator, maybe...?)


----------



## Fog Of War

Wait, wait, WAIT!!!!

I really need your help you guys. I'm not happy with the current time system. I couldn't post one day, and already did people post their next hours' actions. It just doesn't feel right. Or maybe I shouldn't even post like that, considering that (at least at the moment) most of my posts can be summed up to "your orders are executed"?

Please, give me hand at this.
Any good idea to give me and you enough time to post calmly, and yet won't turn this into an over-extended, tedious game.


----------



## komanko

Increase the day gap and also increase the time passed each update. Lets say 2 or 3 days here, 12 hours there. Which you can split if you want to what you do in each hour if its necessary.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Refrencing my fictional animals lol. The one i mentioned, a 'Thrynator' was just a name i made up for a animal back on Kayvan. And the large reptilian creature that attacked one of my men would be a crocodile or caimen


----------



## revan4559

I have a suggest when it comes to attack/diplomancy with other players. After your post, if your attack or trying to contact them, Send them a pm to let them know you have tried to do something, it means players wont have to troll through the rp to find everything that is linked to them.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

revan4559 said:


> I have a suggest when it comes to attack/diplomancy with other players. After your post, if your attack or trying to contact them, Send them a pm to let them know you have tried to do something, it means players wont have to troll through the rp to find everything that is linked to them.



Or, just everyone post a summary. That way, if you're pressed for time, you can just flick through the summaries, then read up later. (As that's what the RP is all about, creating fiction.)

EDIT: As for passage of time... perhaps FOW, after each update, you say how much roleplay-time there will be until next update (real life is irrelevant). Then, you can post as much as you like; but the more you try to do, the longer it all takes/ worse it gets done etc. Then you can manage time better, so sometimes you could say maybe a week, sometimes just 6 hours (when a lot is happening).

EDIT 2: Oh, and FoW, did I get a yes or a no from my request to my home-world...? Don't worry if you're being pressed for time, just in case you missed the request I just thought I'd say.


----------



## emporershand89

FOG, try this........

In this game i design I ran a time of 2 days here, 1 day there. however, the players give you all the tings they are doing in one big post. The players post on day one, which gives you all of day two to respond and post for the next two days. Then repeat the cycle.

If that doesn't work you could designate someone else to help you with all the work, maybe darkreveer or vilhelm


----------



## emporershand89

Another thing, forgot to mention, for the battle sequence. Have the players declare an attack, list there forces, and the tactics they will use. Then you roll you D&D dice and tell them both in PM's who is the overall winner. Then you can leave it to the plkayers t describe the battle in 2-3 posts. They use this in Tactical Wars in another area of this site, and it works really well. 

Just a suggestion


----------



## Fog Of War

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> EDIT: As for passage of time... perhaps FOW, after each update, you say how much roleplay-time there will be until next update (real life is irrelevant). Then, you can post as much as you like; but the more you try to do, the longer it all takes/ worse it gets done etc. Then you can manage time better, so sometimes you could say maybe a week, sometimes just 6 hours (when a lot is happening).


I might go with that. Or with Komanko's Idea. Either way, I'll try to catch up with the posting I still have to do. 

As for now - post Komanko's way. 3-4 real-time days = 12 hours in-game. And DO try to make small summaries at the end of your post, summing up the actions you actually did in the post.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i am more then happy to help you Fog if you need it. my advice is set a specific time difference between here and there, a day here is half the day in game and so on, and stick to it. this will allow the players to play out what they do across the day without the Rp moving too fast or too slow. as for the updates the only thing i can say if that you need to be on the ball and checking this thread constantly to read who is doing what, where they are doing it, and in some cases who they are doing it with.

personal actions, for example Vishnu heading to Antarctica for a few hours, can be posted multiple times if need be and if it fits with their actions. where as nationwide actions are once a day, wars, building shit, and so on and so forth. that way when you update if you need to you can update small personal actions that need an update but you can stick mostly to the stuff that requires your more immediate attention. like i said above i am more then happy to aid you if you need it


----------



## komanko

Its ok Vilhelm, I will probably be helping him in the end, as we both live close by, but I'm not FOW so its his call ^^


----------



## emporershand89

I agree with Vilhelm man, if you make it 3-4 days= 12 hours there you will loose interest fast, as players get bored of the long wait.

I'm just saying within a day or two is probably a better idea.


----------



## komanko

Did you see the amount of info he has to work with, its not summarized and it can be hard keeping up with so many posts.


----------



## Fog Of War

komanko said:


> Did you see the amount of info he has to work with, its not summarized and it can be hard keeping up with so many posts.


Exactly. That's a serious problem. As you can see, the post I've made isn't that long, but the actual reading took a long, long time.

Thanks for offering help, villhelm and komanko. This RP is a tough nut to crack - but I'm sure we can solve the problems eventually. For now, It's alright by me to post myself, but, as I said, make summaries of your actions in every post. Would make my life a lot easier.

And EH - maybe you're right. The problem is that it's hard for me to keep up with the players. But I'm starting to think that my own post might actually be a little redundant, unless I actually have something to say other than "confirmed" and how long the action will take.


----------



## dark angel

I don't get how von Ansgar wouldn't have known about Earth. In the character/race sheet I stated that the Galileans originated on Earth, but fled (For undisclosed reasons, aka, I couldn't be arsed to think of some..). They are the "watchers" of the Solar System really, they would know that Earth is there..


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Dark angel. I can't believe it.

You copied me AGAIN. :laugh:

@ FoW: Was my request denied or did it make it through? You said all operations we've ordered should be done in 24 hours... does my request included?


----------



## dark angel

I never read your post, actually. I read the envoy bit, then went and wrote the post. I didn't copy, it is a mere coincidence. Your idiotic aliens are just trying to copy the Galileans!


----------



## Fog Of War

dark angel - Really? It's in the sheet? I've must have missed it. Anyhow, it doesn't really fit with my background... If they knew about the rich Earth, why didn't they colonize it before the current events? 

Farseer Darvaleth - I planned on updating the map, but it'll take me a while between each map update. There's just so much to do...
Also, 24 hours applies for in-game time. So you have to wait until it's day 2, 24:00 - 6:00.


----------



## revan4559

Fog of War, ill be posting up my next post either later tonight or tomorrow. Just letting you know, been busy with trying to get a job these last few days.


----------



## dark angel

They don't want Earth, nor do they want any other planet in the Solar System. Their Bio-Domes are technological marvels, free of storms, plagues and so forth. Why risk contaminating themselves with impurities? They are only on Earth to ward off the others. Even if the Freiherr and his men do survive, chances are, they will be placed on one of the Worker Moons. They won't be able to return to their homes, not now, not never. They've breathed impure air; and that destroys everything that they fight to me. Earth doesn't mean nothing to them, nor will it ever do so. It's damned ground, haunted by the souls of the past. The horrid, untouched memories of the Galileans.


----------



## Fog Of War

I'm really, really sorry, I'm not sure I can keep up the pace. There's just so much info to deal with, and my personal life are quite busy at the moment.
I have to possible ideas:

1) letting some other, willing GM take over this RP. I'll be happy to still help with ideas and plans. I just physically don't have the time to keep up with the posts.

2) establishing some sort of work panel, that will relief work by dividing it between them.

What do you all say?

And again, I'm really sorry. Maybe creating this RP was a mistake on my side.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

dark angel said:


> I never read your post, actually. I read the envoy bit, then went and wrote the post. I didn't copy, it is a mere coincidence. Your idiotic aliens are just trying to copy the Galileans!


I guess I know who to shoot first, then. But you'd probably just copy me and shoot yourselves, too. :laugh:

@ FoW: Don't worry about the map updates being far and few between. If everyone just posts a summary, I'm sure you'll be fine. Oh, and also, not wanting to nag, is the request granted...? I sent one to my home-world and highlighted it in my summary, and I can't really post until I know the result...


----------



## komanko

You are such a nagger, Mr.Dravaleth. Beware don't change a letter in that word.

If you need help Ill gladly give up my position in the RP and help you run it, because as you know I have hell lot more free time then you do Fog. So your call here.


----------



## Fog Of War

Thanks a lot for your help, Komanko. I can always count on you. If no competent GM will address me and I'll choose to take up the second approach, you're more than welcome aboard.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

cant say i didnt see this happen lol i can give you advice and aid if you need it but i definately do not have the time to handle this by myself. if you and komanko are going to run it i will help as it will be easier with three people.


----------



## komanko

Who is the third?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i said i would help, hence it would be easier with three people; Fog, you and me. this by all means does not mean i am giving up my race though, like i said i will help the two of you but more of a support type GM not a full one


----------



## komanko

A sure, I lurk around here like a Great White in the ocean, I think we can handle it ^^ I also have way to much free time.


----------



## deathbringer

My diplomats and I are going to bow gracefully out of this rp
there are too many players... too much confusion and too much ooc that i cant understand or follow
Im stressed as it is doing uni pretty much 10-4 and working from 5-10 every day par the weekend.
I'm tired and dieing on a workload and have failed to manage my other rp's let alone this one

Thus i wave a sweet adieu, the best of luck to everyone I'm sure it will work well


----------



## Scathainn

Unfortunately the Swarm will be retreating from this as well. I already have an RP that I'm (failing at) running, and I need to focus on that as well as school, work, etc.

Good luck all.


----------



## Fog Of War

Hey everyone, I have an update.

As I've said before, too much pressure's on my shoulders. Therefore, I'm passing the crown on to my friend Komanko, who also has fine skills of GMing and has more free time on his hands. I'll still be around, though - I'll give him all of the ideas I had and help him with new ones. Komanko - good luck!


----------



## emporershand89

Well, can't say I blame you friend.

Alright, three cheers for Komanko, good luck dude. nows your chance to prove yourself and gain major rep points


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Although I respect your decision and know little about your situation, I will say that it may seem like a lot, whereas in actual fact, looking at it from a different angle, it's not so bad. It pretty much runs itself, you just have to say yea or nay to our home-world requests, and over-see combat and stop god-modding. Seeing as we pretty much invent the whole storyline ourselves, you don't have to do all that much.

Having said that, this RP is much bigger, and the issue of maps is not to be taken lightly; however, I must stress that whilst this RP is challenging in some aspects, in others it really isn't. You simply let it run itself, we are each others' enemies and allies, and we create pretty much everything that happens. You don't even need to create an enemy race for us to fight; we've done that already.

If you take all the above into account and still want to stick with your original decision, then I'm truly sorry for you; you must have such a horrible amount of work that it's obscene. Good luck, FoW.


.......what about the request of the Sangargii....? komanko..... you're a good person.... I know you'll say yes.... :grin:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Does the time period of 3-4 days equal 12 hours still count? If so I may be doing little until my base is set up.


----------



## komanko

1. I will agree to that, but, this will have repercussions. Your so called leaders wont be pleased about that... Thus you will have to work harder to prove yourself worthy.

2. I need to know who is participating in this RP, Ill make a list.

3. For now time system will be, 3 days = 12 hours. Means you have free days to post before I continued without you. If you are doing something important in game Ill take over your faction. If not then you'll just miss 12 hours, which can be quiet important. Also if everyone post before the three days pass I'll update and we will count it as 12 hours.

4. I really need you guys\gals (don't want to delve into this abyss) to summarize what you have done. It will be easier for me, for you, for everyone. 

5. Highlight certain actions.Diplomacy, military, Diplomacy results, Personal + Race actions. Actually the colors doesn't really matter, just highlight it so it can be seen.

6. I'm considering the option to skip several hours until your bases are complete. If everyone agrees then we shall do so, (as you don't have much to do now.) 

For any questions, I'm here via PM or Messenger.


----------



## Samu3

Yea I agree, but we could just say that any race thats going to invade a planet could possess pre-built Structures which can just be dropped off and bolted into the ground or something of the like to make it go faster.
Also
 Diplomacy: Talks Engaged by E.M
Diplomacy results: Stable Relations reached, United Front organized.
Military: Deploy all Offensive Troops, 300 pioneers 200 remain on the Tar'llmatro'o
Personal: Not much yet Going to the Amazon will be up next post.
Race: Enters Earth


----------



## G0DSMACKED

ok. I am in i will be there.


----------



## hippypancake

I'm still here although I will miss the chance to ally with your race Komanko


----------



## komanko

I will maybe leave them there XD


----------



## Lord Ramo

I'm in still, I shall endure waiting for my base of operations.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

im still in


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

I'm still in


----------



## Anfo

Same here, The Sydites will continue the fight.


----------



## komanko

Sorry that I didn't post in the past few days, first my grandmother has died( which is not a reason after all not to post.) but secondly is that I'm extremely tied due to the fact that Iv'e been to a concert tonight...


----------



## emporershand89

alright bro, were stil behind you man. If you need to delegate the task to someone else this time around or until your ready perhaps???


----------



## komanko

EH, regarding to your last post.
1. I asked for the next 12 hours not 24.
2. You have no possible way of telling that your emissaries are dead, what, are you connected through one mind...
3. Apparently you know exactly how they killed your man to...
4. How do you know what nations settled? Did you ever see them? Did they make contact?
5.How do you know where they settled?
6. What the hell are Gundams, and rover bandits?
7. You do realize that you cant pass half of america in 2 hours...
8. 1 settler is not equal 1 settlement. You have only 500 thats all... how did you settle in so many places...
9. What space force? What spaces forces? from where?
10. If the building robots were only invented recently who said that you have them?
11. Wasn't I running the RP? Since when can you say how much turns it will take to complete something?
12. Again, how much settlers do you have?! Where did you get so much?
13."An aquatic force has been detected in the southern hemisphere. A diplomat with specialties in such translation has been dispatched to ask them for a diplomatic stance. He will be sent via shuttle craft. " Who told you that they were detected? Who told you that your diplomat can translate without the proper technology?
14. "The Fallen Angels and the Ferousian’s have chosen to ally themselves for the moment with the empire. In terms of the Fallen Angels army, they are just neutral. In terms of the Ferousians, we are now allies. The ferousians have linked their communications with the Quastronians Genhakli(Internet) and are now communicating between each other to improve the understanding of each other." What the hell? Did you speak with the players about it? If you did why didn't you post? Who told you that you even know where they are? How do you know that they agreed to link communications.
15. Its the last thing, I suggest that you read this to clarify: 
*"Godmodding
If you are participating, please do not 'god mod'. This is when you, as a participant, start dictating what others are doing, what happens to them without their express permission, or give them no choice in their actions at all. It will often ruin it for another player, or sometimes the whole thread when someone other than the GM starts dictating action. 
This includes if the GM pits you and the other players against a boss like enemy/enemies (these are easy to spot, they are tough, can cause major damage, and/or are not meant to go down easily); going and killing enemies like they are pushovers or solving the problems meant to be tough for the characters falls under god modding."
*
Then my answer to you here is no. Edit. Urgently.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

ok excuse my french in this next post but i have a few questions to ask you EH. how is it that with only 500 pioneers you have all of a sudden taken over more then half of the united states? are they super people with all of these great abilities that can do amazing things in no time at all? no i can say they are not otherwise im sure Fog would not have let you in on this Rp, you are spreading your forces deadly thin right now and all it would take is for someone to hit you hard in one place and you would fall quickly. 

as for your emissaries, unless you have spoken with your new so-called allies via PM then you CAN NOT say they are now your allies and you are working closely with them. what about different dialects? customs? have you even described the "meetings" in your posts now that you guys are apparently allies? also how do you even know that my people are under the water? do you have scouts in that area? no you do not, i find it very hard to believe that you would even know about them until our colonies had actually been visited by other diplomats or until we went to find you.

you are making a lot of assumptions right now about a lot of different things and are moving extremely fast for how little resources and manpower you actually have.


----------



## komanko

It was nice of you to post BAV but pretty much unnecessary unless you wanted to vent out some anger... Becaus I already stated all the problems I think ^^

Ill give everybody Translators in the next update.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

komanko said:


> Ill give everybody Translators in the next update.


On the point of translators, FoW had already given us them. He told us that we had obtained them from an inter-galactic trading company of sorts.


----------



## dark angel

Erm.... The Galileans didn't feed the bodies to anything. They have hounds with them, but they are worth more than some alien meat. The body parts were placed on jags of wreckage, actually. Anyone who tries to get near will be killed in a similar way and then mounted, àla Vlad Tepes. Also, the whole posting manner isn't what I would usually do, it seems odd. But yeah, if I must I will post like it. 

The whole use of pictures for units, also. Is it needed? Honestly?


----------



## komanko

No, I never asked for picture units, I have no idea why they do it. Neither did Fog, he only asked for a picture of the region where you settle.

It came to my attention only after I posted that he gave out translators.


----------



## Samu3

In my latest Post my PA are not so important so dont bother reading through the Wall if you dont want to. It was an engagement with Angels men


----------



## Angel of Blood

Me and Samu also agreed on the engagement via PM aswell, so no godmodding is going on


----------



## hippypancake

Sorry for my inactivity I have posted, if anything is wrong in the post just PM and I'll go ahead and edit it


----------



## dark angel

Samu3 - My men, or the Fallen Angels thing? 

If mine: Well, you're going to have to change that, then. You must have pulled it our of your arse if it is the Galileans. They have no "mechs" like you said. They don't fire rays/lasers/whatever. I didn't bother to read past it, when I realised that everything you said on it was completely wrong about the Galileans. I have had no intentions for my men to get cut up without my permission, so have some manners and at least PM me..

If you meant the other army, then good for you..


----------



## Samu3

Oh.. No I meant Angel of Blood's men if it was yours then I would have Pmed before anything went on as Angel stated I Pmed him about it
I tend to Refer to people by the first word in their forum name if I say Angels men I mean Angel of blood if I was to refer to you or your men it would be Darks men

Also those Lasers were more or less... Lascannons as far as I know, Angels army is IG so they were Sentinals with Lascannons


----------



## dark angel

*Facepalm*

Sorry about that, I completely forgot that Angel of Blood was in this RP. I missed his post, as well, thanks to me wanting to find out if my Galileans had just been slaughtered...

But yeah, considering I have been here over two years, you would assume I'd be more careful in reading posts! My bad


----------



## Samu3

Meh, I'm sure I done something similar at some point.
Yea so Nps, but slaughtered wouldn't be the word I would use, we scored like two kills tops and then again it evens out after they killed Ful'yir


----------



## Angel of Blood

Edited in some story to my last update


----------



## Anfo

komanko said:


> OK an update.
> 
> _*Everyone*_: I'm not restarting the RP but rather accelerating the pace a bit.
> 
> 24 Hours pass.
> 
> Everybody here will have their base of operations constructed and defenses built as ordered.
> 
> *Vishnu *- Your people arrived at Antarctica and started to build a base of operations, specify what you have been doing in the past 24 hours and in the next update I'll tell you what has been built and what is still under construction.
> 
> *Barjak *- Your forward base is complete, and your basic facilities and patrols are now active and maintained. Your assassin has also arrived as you asked. Your leader was not pleased with the request but he sent it at any case. You have been warned not to ask for more support for a while unless you want your commanding rights revoked. Also what have you been doing in the last 24 hours, what will you be doing now in the next 12.
> 
> _*Karanadis *_- All has been completed, including the city. State what you have been doing in those 24 hours and what you will be doing in the next 12.
> 
> *Racheal* - Your men have reached Mount Minos, state what they have been doing there in the past 23 hours that they had. I shall include what have been successfully completed in the next update. Your defenses are ready now. State what you have been doing in the last 24 hours and what you will be doing in the next 12.
> 
> _*Aun'sae *_- Ignore the Zaterian part for now as I dont know what FoW planned, I'll speak to him about it later.) What have you been doing the past 24 hours, what are you planning to do in the next 12.
> 
> *Ko'Mas Fu'ltir* - The deployment is finished. What are your action in the next 12 hours, what have you been doing in the last 24?
> 
> *Stone *- What are your action in the next 12 hours, what have you been doing in the last 24?
> 
> *Mikal *- Your army is moved, what were the actions you preformed in the last 24 hours? What are you planning to do in the next 12?
> 
> _*Urd *_- The terra-forming was complete successfully. Your scouting parties have reported back with several points which you can build new cities in. You know that in time this places will prove a good place but for now if you build to many cities your resources will be stripped and recovering those resources will not be an easy work.
> 
> _*Freiherr Melchior von Ansgar III*_ - I know you wont like the following. I didn't fully get what you have been doing so I'll have to ask you to. Tell me what you have been doing in the past 24 hours, and what you are planning to do in the next 12. In the next update I'll tell you what you have managed to build (if you decided to of course) in the past 24.
> 
> _*Dtr'u'üd *_- You have landed and fortified your base of operations successfully. The large group you sent to scout stumbled on several normal sized resources "nodes" which had been harvested and transported back to base.
> 
> *Wattinr*- What have you been doing in the past 24 hours. What are you planning to do in the next 12. I'll include the results of the past 24 hours in the next update.
> 
> *Everyone*: Again I remind you, the most important part of the massage. Put a summary in the end it will make it easier for everyone. Thanks. Also forgive me for the maybe rubbish start I'm just kind of confused right now and in the next update it will be all more precise.


Am I blind, or was I left out of this update?


----------



## hippypancake

nope your not blind anfo


----------



## komanko

I really don't know, I based it on FOW's update. I'll look and I'll add you later today, now its time for schooly ooly...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

komanko you need to PM me back


----------



## komanko

I did PM you back, you never answered. Just write what you wanted to say and send me again, I'll treat it like I don't know ingame...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

I just realised i wasn't in the update, No biggy.


----------



## komanko

Bah I'm sorry for any inconvenience I based my update on FoW's update


----------



## komanko

Sorry for duplicate\double post.

added you in Anfo.

I see that it will be hardly going fast thus I shall only be updating when nearly everyone have posted. Once 85% of the players will have their posts on I'll update, with a small delay of one day to let everyone who did not post a chance to post.


----------



## dark angel

One thing - Didn't Deathbringer mention that he was leaving the RP a few pages back? If so, why is he in the update?


----------



## komanko

As I said before, I did not look who left\still in except does who posted here. I used FOW's last update as a basis for mine. So I have made some mistakes as he did not have the chance to still inform me of the stuff which were going on here.


----------



## hippypancake

EH we've been over this already there aren't any indigenous people on Earth anymore. Also how did you send diplomats to all of the nations if you don't know that they exist/where they are


----------



## komanko

Ok Emperorshand for the last time, stop godmodding!
First, you cant send diplomats to everyone as you dont know that they exist!
Second, who are you to decide how much turns it will take for something to be completed!
Third, no one is supposed to answer as you don't know where they are!!!
Forth, how do you know that you managed to colonize western U.S did I tell you it worked!? You can plan to colonize only I can tell you that you colonized!!!!

FFS edit your post and the post before, this post was completely useless as you already posted!


----------



## dark angel

The Galileans have set up the Quastronians now, anyway. I feel sorry for whatever unfortunate opens up those blimps, or more so, for those damned aliens when they have three nations falling on their backs...


----------



## komanko

Another note, I got enough of this and I don't want it to happen again.
You have 3 strikes, anything I see as godmodding = strike.
3 strikes and your out.

Emperorshand you got 1 left! So I advice you correct your posts and don't do things like that anymore. If you need help PM me freely but don't post things like that...


----------



## hippypancake

I bet you after he is accepted he never comes back into the recruitment thread. So far after everything we posted to him about his post, and what was wrong with it he never posted back, so chances are he will completely miss this strike system.

What if the god-modding is accidental and after being told you edited it?


----------



## komanko

I'll PM him just to be sure...

Edit: Also because I'm a nice nice nice person and have a dead heart full of worms.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Just wondering, didn't FoW say the planet was completely uninhabited? If so, how can there be indigenous people or wildlife... just wanted to be sure so I could be clear about the situation, and so I don't accidentally include a non-existent species in my posts. :laugh:


----------



## dark angel

As far as I know, there is wildlife. The humans ain't around, though. But then, that fucks up my Galileans background.. >.<


----------



## komanko

Yes there is wildlife. Probably the same as here. No humans, just as DA said.


----------



## Angel of Blood

To be fair, it was stated from the very start that this earth had no humans on it or had been touched by humans or aliens yet, making it 'perfect' as it were. Having your guys originate from earth messes it up a whole lot as they surely would have colonized it, much more than earth is now considering they had the tech no go to other planets. So interesting and good fluff background, but really should change it for another planet


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, Komanko, I've already PM'ed you on this issue, lets try and work this out.

dark angel, I was unaware of that, as your kept refering to it as "the beast" and meat would fall in its mouth and....................yeah I didn't know what you were refering to, however, I will edit my post so that thats fixed up.

Ok Vilhelm, first off nice pic, love it. Second, my emmisarries have not seen everyone, i only have an allaince with the revan4559 and Samu3's people and at that its temporary. 

Second, and this goes to all of you, we are sapce faring nations, we have technology do we not. therefore, we have landing craft, and translators, and guns, and planes, and a form of transportation(cars and trucks in my case). I don't understand why your all acting as if we came here with nothing but picks and shovels. We are all mighty, we all have scanners to detect each other, weapons to defend from each other, and technologies that allow us to move fast about the area. My settlers are being ferried to key locations by aircraft, transports, and even a destroyer, thuogh thats up for debate.

Ppoint made here is that we have the technology, you guys are acting as if your retrained. We can easily fly people to key locations and have them settleed down, ok, you only need 20-30 people per settlement to make it operational.


Please let me know your thoughts


----------



## komanko

No,no,no,no,no!

First, 20 to 30 people for a settlement is nothing! Do you see many places today with 20 to 30 people as population? I don't! Yes you are space faring you can transport people but it takes time not frigging 3 seconds! No, you may not detect others until I say so! How do you know that they don't have jammers that block your scanners. I also dont think that you understood the idea, yes you are mighty empire but no, not the whole empire and its resources came with you! Remember that it is a secret project, you got barely a small sized army, you have barely 1000 pioneers.

Your so called emmisarries didnt find anyone except Samu's and Reven's people of you really have an alliance that is. Apart from them you have no idea of the other races here... About diplomats again, you don't know that they were killed! You just simply don't!


----------



## dark angel

I've explained why the Galileans don't/didn't want Earth previously. They have perfected the Galilean Moons, turned it into a mirror of Heaven. Earth is imperfect, touched by non-sterilized air. The beings, if the Galileans had any sense, would be burned. Only hounds/large cats are accepted in Galilean culture, any other animals are either replaced by mechanical counterparts or, forgotten. They are there to keep the Solar System pure, to ward off any Alien races. 

Emperorshand - That beast, was your ambassador. It is.. A monster.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

To touch briefly on the point of scanners, what exactly are you scanning for? Heat? That'd be pretty powerful such long-range thermal technology. Exhaust? Some races don't give off exhaust fumes. Radio waves? Many races may use different technology.

It's like giving a dog a stop-search at an airport. (Well, not really,) but for instance my race uses enhanced plasma technology. No fumes, and sufficient coolers and radiators to remove heat signatures. How'd you scan that?

Just thought I'd touch on that briefly.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Yeah its gonna be especially hard to find my guys even exist unless you come into the jungle, and even then you could walk right by. The few buildings in my bases are bunker style and camo'ed up, everything else is cammed up trenches or tunnels. No exhaust fumes etc.


----------



## emporershand89

Oh...........oh, ok, i thought you had some Rancor type thing in your ship dark angel. My bad, I'll fix that, don't worry 

Anyway, for everyone else, can we settle this debate right now about the scanners. Most scanner on Sci-Fi ships are thermal, radio, infared, and other more high tech sensors. Are ships are obvious built for space travel, so they have such things. Can we use them or not. My people have detected most of you with these sensors.

However, were all bitching about this here. Lets just end it here and now, can we use sensors PERIOD!!!!, or can we not???


----------



## komanko

As I told you before, yes you can use them, no you cant detect them. So technically they are useless


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I have a better analogy for you than the dog at the airport. (Hurrah!) It's like asking your opponent if you can shoot their Wraithlord with your boltguns. Sure, you can, go for it.

But you can't wound it so there's little point. It may be worth a try if your space marines don't know their "to wound" table yet, but you can just look it up anyway.

Just because we are omniscient does not mean we can abuse it. We all know exactly where everyone is and what they look like; heck we even know what forces they have. But that doesn't mean our characters do. Not at all.

They are all unreliable narrators of one, big story.


----------



## emporershand89

Hahahahahah, good one Farseer:laugh:. 

Alright fine, I'll writee my entire F&&&$$^^% story to refit the sensor loss. Anyway, so dealing with the settler issue, you only need 20-30 people to create a functional settlemtn komanko. did you not read my lastest update, I asked my higher up dude for more settlers. 20-30 people will create a functional settlement, but I need 60-100 people to create a functional city with manufactorums and such. Thats why I said 20-30, its perfectly reasonable.

Besides you only need like 20 people to make a village. trusat me, having been to Afghanistan I've seen so called "villages" that only have like 10-15 people in them. you don't need that many people to settle an area initially.


----------



## komanko

This thread has been dead for quite a while. I just wanted to say that (I know that this will annoy some people) I withdraw from GMing in this thread. Its to much for me to handle and its to chaotic, I know that there is not much to write but its confusing as hell... If anyone is willing to take over be my guest but I do get the feeling that its some kind of a cursed RP ^^. At any rate I hope that you will understand and wont be angry( or not to much angry) at me . 

Cheers and good luck for anyone else who will try GMing it, komanko.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Nah don't worry, Trying to update over ten different people is hard. I'm going to pull out as well because i don't think i'm putting enough quality into this and the fact i haven't really thought about my race's background well enough.


----------



## emporershand89

Is this thing still going??? I'm waiting for an update, did komanko or someone else put one up????


----------



## komanko

You obviously don't bother reading in the recruitment thread do you... Read what I wrote two posts ago.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'm disappointed it didn't quite take off as expected, but I think everyone (myself included) had a bit of "new thing syndrome"; we all jumped in, very over-excited. At least, that's how I saw it. It's sad to see it die, but probably for the best.

Don't worry komanko, you had GM-ship thrust upon you, so by all means you were under no obligation to continue. 

Shame I never got to use my assassin's Phantom Rifle. It doesn't actually fire a bullet, but just marks an immense psychic target on the organism under the cross-hairs; they are then instantly killed by over-exposure to the warp, but not possessed, as, thankfully, there are no daemons yet in the universe. (I think.)


----------



## komanko

^^ Hey Dravly at least you got the assassin its more then nothing  If you want Ill do a special update just for you describing the assassin XD


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Well, seeing as it's range is infinite seeing as there's no bullet (but with a limiter placed on the planet so it can't snipe somebody on another planet :laugh: ) how about he snipes every enemy leader on the planet, over-takes my people, and rules the world!!!!!

....umm....yeah, that was my plan for the whole RP.... pretty much. :grin:


----------



## komanko

OK You got it. Dravilius the Third, the all powerful and the mighty. He has conquered the planet by eliminating the rest of the enemy leaders. All hail Dravly. HAIL HAIL!


----------



## emporershand89

Over-exxagerated. Besides, wouldn't that weapon kill your own dude? heheeheheh:laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yes. Exactly. My leader dies, and the assassin takes over. Like I said. :laugh:


----------



## Samu3

I say we do what Komanko was always talking about and end it in a world wide nuclear suicide bomber frenzy where everything dies.


----------



## komanko

No, no, no. Samu3 it was a werewolf with a nuclear missile strapped to his back which was set into the underwater to bomb BlackApostleVilhelm's race, but, hey, I wont stop you from doing nuclear suicide bomber frenzy.


----------



## emporershand89

Well, I'll make sure my guys pull out their hidden gravity bomb and comsume the planet in a religious ritual act of suicide, muuhahahahahahaahah:laugh:


no, but seriously, how many people here are actually still legit interested in this word conquering thread. I actually was working on a matrix for operating this game to pass the time and I'd be willing to fill the GM shoes if you guys want to continue this and see where it leads us

Is anyone up for the challenge???


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

listen im just going to melt all of the ice on antarctica and the polar ice shelf, as was my original plan, and you guys can fight over whatever small bits of land there still are and try to raise a colony in the horrendous weather conditions


----------



## komanko

Actually I know thought of it, technically BAV you have the first right to take over the RP if you want. If you don't then EH is free to take over, although I think that most of the people are already planning on leaving as this RP is not really working out.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Yeah, I am out as well, my troops pull out and fire some missiles down onto the Earth haha


----------



## emporershand89

yeah, your right komanko, it died, just up and died; sputtered.

Don't worry though, I'm actually working on another one that has the races of 40k. I'm taking the lessons from this one.


----------

